# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  TramWest - Etelä-Espoon ratikka

## Mikko Laaksonen

Tänään klo 10 on julkaistu vapaaehtoisvoimin laadittu suunnitelma pikaraitiotieverkostoksi Etelä-Espooseen, TramWest.

Selvityksen sivut: http://www.tramwest.fi
8.3.2006 klo 10 vielä jotkin osat keskeneräisiä

Suunnitelmassa on ideoitu Etelä-Espoon aluekeskukset, kerrostaloalueet ja työpaikka-alueet kattava pikaraitiotieverkosto. Raitiotieverkosto on 1000 mm raideleveydellä, jotta se voidaan yhdistää HKL-raitioverkostoon.

Suunnitelman taustalla on myös Joukkoliikennefoorumilla käyty keskustelu. Kiitos kaikille keskusteluihin osallistuneille.

Keskustelua Tram West - suunnitelmasta toivotaan tähän ketjuun.

----------


## Hape

Idea vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta. 
Hyvä pohja keskustelulle. 8)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suunnitelmassa on ideoitu Etelä-Espoon aluekeskukset, kerrostaloalueet ja työpaikka-alueet kattava pikaraitiotieverkosto. Raitiotieverkosto on 1000 mm raideleveydellä, jotta se voidaan yhdistää HKL-raitioverkostoon.
> 
> Suunnitelman taustalla on myös Joukkoliikennefoorumilla käyty keskustelu. Kiitos kaikille keskusteluihin osallistuneille.
> 
> Keskustelua Tram West - suunnitelmasta toivotaan tähän ketjuun.


Muutama kommentti/kysymys pikasesti:
Kuten ei liene yllätys, kannatan ensisijaijaisesti metroa tai metron kanssa yhteensopivaa kombijärjestelmää Länsiväylän suuntaiseksi päälinjaksi Helsingin keskustan ja Matinkylän/Esponlahden välillä. En kuitenkaan tyrmää ajatusta, vaan itse asiassa toivoisin että jossain vaiheessa kulkisi metron kanssa rinnan eri reittiä kuten esim Töölön ja Munkkiniemen kautta Tapiolaan, ja myös kehäykkösen ja kakkosen  suuntaan linjoja joita ajettaisiin tämän tyyppisillä tilavilla ja nopeilla  raitiovaunuilla.Tätä kirjoitettaessa on tullut tietoon että Helsingin kaupunki päättänee jo tänä keväänä keskustatunnelin rakentamisesta, jolloin on mahdollista että estyy lopullisesti mahdollisuus käyttää satamaradan kuilua raitiovaunuliikenteelle. Tietääkö kukaan tarkemmin miten tämän asian laita on juuri nyt?Onko yhteensopivuusehto Helsingin raitioteiden kanssa niin ehdoton että raideleveydeksi kannattaa valita 1000 mmm vaikka tiedetään että se voi aiheuttaa ongelmia?Raporttinne luku "_Raidelikenteen kaupunkikehitysvaikutukset"_ on sinänsä mielenkiintoinen, mutta lähinnä suuntaa-antava, eli se on pelkkää arvailua kuka hyötyy maan arvon vuoksi ja miten paljon, eri vaihtoehdoissa. Täytyy muistaa että Espoo on Espoo eikä mikään Manhattan.Olisi kiiinnostavaa tietää tarkemmin missä kohtaan mielestänne YVA:ssa esitetyt "_pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot on suunniteltu hidasraitioteiksi_"? Miten TramWest eroaa näistä niin paljon, paitsi että Otaniemen lenkkiä ei ole ja pakollinen vaihto raitiovaunun ja metron välillä Lauttasaaressa jää pois?Miten YVA:ssa _"Maisema- ja kaupunkikuvavaikutukset on ymmärretty täysin väärin"_ ja mihin perustuu tässä casessa että _"Raitiotien suuri kapasiteetti ja autoiluun nähden mitätön tilantarve antavat mahdollisuuden vähentää asfaltoitua maa-alaa"_ Oletatte TramWest raportin alussa että autoliikenne lisääntyy Länsiväylällä joka tapauksessa 80.000:een autoon/vrk. Minne ne autot pistetään jos asfaltoitua maa-alaa vähennetään? Millä tavalla saa esim espoolaisia suuryrityksiä luopumaan työmatka-autoilua suosivasta henkilöstöpolitiikasta, ja espoolaisia perheitä luopumaan vapaaehtoisesti edes toisesta autostaan?t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tätä kirjoitettaessa on tullut tietoon että Helsingin kaupunki päättänee jo tänä keväänä keskustatunnelin rakentamisesta, jolloin on mahdollista että estyy lopullisesti mahdollisuus käyttää satamaradan kuilua raitiovaunuliikenteelle. Tietääkö kukaan tarkemmin miten tämän asian laita on juuri nyt?


HS uutisoi jälleen kerran tarkoitushakuisesti, itse asiassa lehti lähes valehtelee. Nyt ei olla hakemassa päätöstä keskustatunnelin rakentamisesta, vaan ainoastaan siitä, mitä pitää tehdä niiden tonttien alla, joille on määrä rakentaa Töölönölahdella kerrostaloja. Nämä ratkaisut on tehtävä ennen talojen rakentamista ja ne on tehtävä sellaisiksi, ettei keskustatunnelin toteutusta estetä.

Esityslistasta:

"Vielä kaupunginhallitus päättänee edellyttää, että samanaikaisesti asemakaavan valmistelun kanssa kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto yhteistyössä rakennusviraston, kiinteistöviraston ja talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksen kanssa laatii hankesuunnitelman rakentamisaikatauluineen ja kustannusarvioineen Keskustatunnelin sille osalle, joka vaikuttaa Töölönlahden kortteleiden 2014 ja 2015 rakennuskelpoisuuteen."

"Jos kortteleiden alaisista Keskustatunnelin rakenteista toteutetaan vain välttämättömät risteysalueen rakenteet, ovat Keskustatunneliin kohdistuvat kustannukset noin 0,3 milj. euroa (ALV 0 %). Kortteleihin 2014 ja 2015 kohdistuvat lisäkustannusennukset ovat tällöin noin 3,4 milj. euroa (ALV 0%), mikä merkitsee noin 300 euroa/k-m2.

Mikäli risteyskohdan kaikki tunnelirakenteet rakennetaan valmiiksi yhtä aikaa kortteleiden rakentamisen kanssa, ovat Keskustatunneliin kohdistuvat kustannukset noin 13,4 milj. euroa (ALV 0 %). Kortteleihin 2014 ja 2015 kohdistuvat lisäkustannukset ovat tällöin noin 2,5 milj. euroa (ALV 0 %), mikä merkitsee noin 200 euroa/k-m2.

Päätös varautumisvaihtoehdosta on tehtävä kortteleiden toteutussuunnitteluun ryhdyttäessä. Tällöin on arvioitava kortteleiden ja Keskustatunnelin rakentamisajankohtien välisen ajan pituus, jonka perusteella voidaan arvioida varautumisvaihtoehdon tarkoituksenmukaisuus." 

Tästä ei siis voi vetää mitään johtopäätöksiä keskustatunnelin rakentamisen puolesta (ellei satu olemaan työksene HS:n toimittaja)  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko yhteensopivuusehto Helsingin raitioteiden kanssa niin ehdoton että raideleveydeksi kannattaa valita 1000 mmm vaikka tiedetään että se voi aiheuttaa ongelmia?


EI kai se ehdoton ole. Se kuitenkin helpottaa liikennöintiä Itämerenkadulla ja mahdollistaa TramWest-linjojen jatkamisen esim Viikkiin ja Kruunuvuoreen.

Mitä ongelmia 1000 mm tiedetään voivan aiheuttaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä ongelmia 1000 mm tiedetään voivan aiheuttaa?


En väittänyt että tulee ongelmia, mutta voi tulla, todennäköisemmin kuin jos raideleveys olisi sama kuin rautateillä/metrossa ja muualla maailmassa joihin oin rakennettu pikaraitioteitä. 

Karttojen mukaan TramWest kulkisi pitkiä matkoja länsiväylän maastokäytävässä jolloin sen nopeuden pitäisi olla vähintään sama kuin länsiväylän bussien eli vähintään 80 km/h, jotta koko pikaraitiotie olisi uskottava. Pystyykö se siihen? 

Miten on, onko missään päin maailmaa, jossa ilmasto-olosuhteet vastavat Suomea, käytössä 1000 mm raideleveyden pikaraitioteitä jotka kulkevat  tuolla nopeudella? Tarkoitan nykyaikaisia matalalattiaraitiovaunuja, en kapearaiteisia rautatiejunia. 

Minkä takia ei missään kohtaa Helsingin raitiotieverkkoa saa ajaa nopeammin kuin 50 km/h? Muistan, että joskus ennen vanhaan sai Paciuksenkadulla ja osalla Mäkelänkatua ja vastaavilla muusta liikenteetä erotetuilla osuuksilla ajaa jopa 60 km/h mutta ei enää. Miksi? Pysäkkejä ja liikennevaloja ei ole lisätty. Vastaukseksi ei riitä että "kadun nopeusrajoitusta laskettiin", koska ratikka ei kulje näissä kohdin kadulla. 

Miten 1000 mm raideleveyden vaunu käyttäytyy rajussa törmäystilanteissa kuorma-auton kanssa tai raiteeltasuistumistilanteessa 1435 - 1524 mm raideleveyden mutta koriltaan yhtä leveään vaunuun verrattuna? 

HKL:n Variotramin suurimmaksi sallituksi nopeudeksi määriteltiin aikoinaan 70 km/h, olkoon että niillä ei ole taidettu koskaan ajaa sitä vauhtia. Miksi ei samantien 80 tai 90 km/h? Varionhan piti olla "tulevaisuden raitiovaunu" ja sen piti asiantuntijoiden mukaan soveltua sellaisenaan myös pikaraitiotiekäyttöön. 

Jos em kysymyksiiin voi varmuudella vastata niin että sen voi ymmärtää että on mahdollista ajaa yhtä turvallisesti ja nopeasti 1000 mm raideleveyden vaunulla samoissa paikoissa kuin leveäraiteisella, niin en kysy asiasta sen enempää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> En väittänyt että tulee ongelmia, mutta voi tulla, todennäköisemmin kuin jos raideleveys olisi sama kuin rautateillä/metrossa ja muualla maailmassa joihin oin rakennettu pikaraitioteitä.


1000 mm on edelleen Euroopan yleisimpiä raideleveyksiä ja on käytössä pikaraitioteiksi luokiteltavissa järjestelmissä. Stuttagart taisi luopua omastaan. Linzissä on peräti 900 mm raiteilla nopeat modernit ratikat.




> Miten on, onko missään päin maailmaa, jossa ilmasto-olosuhteet vastavat Suomea, käytössä 1000 mm raideleveyden pikaraitioteitä jotka kulkevat  tuolla nopeudella? Tarkoitan nykyaikaisia matalalattiaraitiovaunuja, en kapearaiteisia rautatiejunia.


Mikähän mahtaa tässä kontekstissa vastata ilmastoltaan Suomea? Sveitsissä on täysin moderneja ratikoita (mm. Combinoja) 1000 mm raideleveydellä. Linz on Itävallassa. Sen pohjoisempaa tuskin löytyy, mutta en ymmärrä miten on mahdollista kuvitella raideleveyden jotenkin vaikuttavan säänkestävyyteen.




> Minkä takia ei missään kohtaa Helsingin raitiotieverkkoa saa ajaa nopeammin kuin 50 km/h?


Onko missään kohtaa niin pitkää pysäkkien väliä, että oikeasti voisi ajaa kovempaa. Ja kyllä raitioteiden nopeusrajoitukset Helsingissä on tähän asti määrätty katujen mukaan myös katujen keskellä ajettaessa ellei rataverkko pakota ajamaan hitaammin.




> Miten 1000 mm raideleveyden vaunu käyttäytyy rajussa törmäystilanteissa kuorma-auton kanssa tai raiteeltasuistumistilanteessa 1435 - 1524 mm raideleveyden mutta koriltaan yhtä leveään vaunuun verrattuna?


Mitähän tämä tarkoittaa? Sama kori niissä on päällä. Samalla tavalla tehty. Siinähän rytisee. Vai epäiletkö peräti vaunun kaatuvan? Kyllä sen pyörät ihan takuulla syövät sen verran alustaansa, ettei kaadu sen helpommin kuin leveäraiteinen vaunu. Kyllähän kovaa pihalle ajettaessa kaatuu mikä tahansa. Eihän se kaadu kiskoilla ollessaankaan.

Ja mitä eroa muuten on 1000 mm raideleveyden junalla ja 1000 mm raideleveyden ratikalla noin viime kädessä? Ratikassa toki on painopiste alempana, kun on lattakin. Mutta mitä muuta?

----------


## 339-DF

Kustaa Vaasan tiellä saa ajaa ratikalla(kin) vielä 60 km/h mutta eiköhän sekin lasketa jossain vaiheessa kolmeenkymppiin niin kuin kaikki muutkin kadut Helsingissä. Kohta ei varmaan moottoritielläkään saa ajaa kuin 30 km/h kun jonkun tutkimuksen mukaan sillä säästetään vuosittain 0,45 ihmishenkeä  :P 

Variotramilla ei pitäisi suositusten mukaan ajaa edes 70 km/h koska se rikkoo kiskot ja vaunun apurungon. Mutta se johtuu huonosta Variotramista ja huonosta ratageometriasta. Fiksusti tehdyllä modernilla ratikalla voi ajaa jopa 100 km/h, käytännössä 80 km/h.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikähän mahtaa tässä kontekstissa vastata ilmastoltaan Suomea? Sveitsissä on täysin moderneja ratikoita (mm. Combinoja) 1000 mm raideleveydellä. Linz on Itävallassa. Sen pohjoisempaa tuskin löytyy, mutta en ymmärrä miten on mahdollista kuvitella raideleveyden jotenkin vaikuttavan säänkestävyyteen.


Ajetaanko Linzissä ja Sveitsissä kapearaiteisilla raitiovaunuilla 80 km/h tai yli? Ilmasto-olosuhteet vaikuttavat jarrutusmatkoihin, ja se taas millaiseksi rata voidaan geometraltaan suunnitella. Alppimaat ovat Suomea tässä tapauksessa ainoat vertailukelpoiset ilmaston osalta. Muu keski-Eurooppa tai USA eivät kelpaa vertailuksi koska vaikka sielläkin sataa joskus lunta kunnolla, niin sellaisina päivinä ihmiset jäävät kotin töistä ja lapset eivät mene kouluun.




> Onko missään kohtaa niin pitkää pysäkkien väliä, että oikeasti voisi ajaa kovempaa. Ja kyllä raitioteiden nopeusrajoitukset Helsingissä on tähän asti määrätty katujen mukaan myös katujen keskellä ajettaessa ellei rataverkko pakota ajamaan hitaammin.


Onko HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettajien ohjesäännöissä kokonaan kielletty ajaa ratikkaa kuten busseja, niin että vaunu voisi esim myöhään illalla ajaa vähän nopeammin ohitttaen pysäkkejä jos kukaan ei paina pysäytysnappia ja pysäkillä ei ole ketään odottamassa?




> Mitähän tämä tarkoittaa? Sama kori niissä on päällä. Samalla tavalla tehty. Siinähän rytisee. Vai epäiletkö peräti vaunun kaatuvan? Kyllä sen pyörät ihan takuulla syövät sen verran alustaansa, ettei kaadu sen helpommin kuin leveäraiteinen vaunu. Kyllähän kovaa pihalle ajettaessa kaatuu mikä tahansa. Eihän se kaadu kiskoilla ollessaankaan.


Tuota kaatumista nimenomaan epäilen. Onko asiaa tutkittu? Kaatumisia on ainakin vanhojen lehtikuvien perusteella sattunut HKL:n vaunuille aina silloin tällöin.




> Ja mitä eroa muuten on 1000 mm raideleveyden junalla ja 1000 mm raideleveyden ratikalla noin viime kädessä? Ratikassa toki on painopiste alempana, kun on lattakin. Mutta mitä muuta?


Painossa ja korin kestävyydessä on eroa junan ja raitiovaunun välillä, ja itse radassa on eroa kiskojen profiilissa ja vaihteiden rakenteissa ja geometriassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Raporttinne luku "_Raidelikenteen kaupunkikehitysvaikutukset"_ on sinänsä mielenkiintoinen, mutta lähinnä suuntaa-antava, eli se on pelkkää arvailua kuka hyötyy maan arvon vuoksi ja miten paljon, eri vaihtoehdoissa. Täytyy muistaa että Espoo on Espoo eikä mikään Manhattan.


Raideliikenteen kaupunkikehitysvaikutukset ei ole mitenkään vain suuntaa-antava vaan se perustuu:
Espoon yleiskaavaluonnokseenRakennusoikeuden todelliseen hintaan Etelä-EspoossaSiihen, miten paljon Espoo voi Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain perusteella rahastaa myös yksityisten maanomistajien rakennusoikeudesta.Kysymyksessä on laskelma siitä, mitä Espoo voi nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan nykyisen lain puitteissa ja nykyisellä rakennusoikeudella laskuttaa uudisrakentamisen rakentajilta.




> Olisi kiiinnostavaa tietää tarkemmin missä kohtaan mielestänne YVA:ssa esitetyt "_pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot on suunniteltu hidasraitioteiksi_"? Miten TramWest eroaa näistä niin paljon, paitsi että Otaniemen lenkkiä ei ole ja pakollinen vaihto raitiovaunun ja metron välillä Lauttasaaressa jää pois?


RaideYVA:n raitiotievaihtoehdot on tahallaan suunniteltu hitaiksi seuraavin keinoin:
Ratikan huippunopeus on laskettu alas, alemmas kuin muilla välineillä samassa liikenneympäristössä.Reitti on tahallaan suunniteltu niin, mm. kaistat kadulle ja risteysjärjestelyt huolimattomasti, että matkanopeus jää alhaiseksi. Matka-aikaan on laskettu viiveitä, joissa ratikka odottaa autoja.Kaikki matkustajat kierrätetään Otaniemen kautta.TramWest poikkeaa tästä seuraavasti:
Huippunopeudet ovat liikenneympäristön mukaan realistisesti 40-80 km/h.Reitti on suunniteltu lähtökohtana omat, häiriöttömät kaistat eikä muun liikenteen aiheuttamia viiveitä.Otaniemen kautta kulkee kolme linjaa, mutta Tapiolan, Olarin, Matinkylän, Soukan ja Kivenlahden ja Helsingin keskustan väliset linjat eivät kierrä Otaniemen kautta.


> Oletatte TramWest raportin alussa että autoliikenne lisääntyy Länsiväylällä joka tapauksessa 80.000:een autoon/vrk.


Emme oleta näin. RaideYVA:n mukaan Länsiväylän liikenne nousee 80 000 autoon / vrk kaikkien RaideYVA:n vaihtoehtojen mukaan. TramWest laskee autoliikennettä länsiväylällä, mutta koska vaihtoehdosta ei vielä ole tehty autoliikenteen käsittävää liikennemallia, emme tiedä kuinka paljon.




> Ilmasto-olosuhteet vaikuttavat jarrutusmatkoihin, ja se taas millaiseksi rata voidaan geometraltaan suunnitella.


Ilmasto-olosuhteet vaikuttavat bussien jarrutusmatkoihin. Raideliikenne ei liukastele talvella. Raideliikenne on talviolosuhteissa ylivoimainen verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen, kunhan:
Vaunut säilytetään katon allaVaihteiden kunnossapidosta huolehditaan,

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Hyvä että tuli vähän selventäviä vastauksia. 




> Kysymyksessä on laskelma siitä, mitä Espoo voi nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan nykyisen lain puitteissa ja nykyisellä rakennusoikeudella laskuttaa uudisrakentamisen rakentajilta.


Siis voiko lain mukaan nostaa rakennusoikeuden hintaa jos ainoa muutos on että tontin viereen tai läheisyyteen rakennetaan raitiotie? Onko esim Helsingissä toimittu näin? Toinen juttu että suostuuko kiinteistön omistaja maksamaan, vai panttako tyhjää tonttia sen seurauksena. 




> RaideYVA:n raitiotievaihtoehdot on tahallaan suunniteltu hitaiksi seuraavin keinoin:
> Reitti on tahallaan suunniteltu niin, mm. kaistat kadulle ja risteysjärjestelyt huolimattomasti, että matkanopeus jää alhaiseksi. Matka-aikaan on laskettu viiveitä, joissa ratikka odottaa autoja.TramWest poikkeaa tästä seuraavasti:
> Huippunopeudet ovat liikenneympäristön mukaan realistisesti 40-80 km/h.Reitti on suunniteltu lähtökohtana omat, häiriöttömät kaistat eikä muun liikenteen aiheuttamia viiveitä.


Toivottavasti raporttiin tulee tarkennusksia missä kohtaan (siis nimenomaan Espoon puolella) on YVA:n pikaraitiotie-ehdotuksen ja TramWestin välillä eroja liikenneympäristössä.




> Emme oleta näin. RaideYVA:n mukaan Länsiväylän liikenne nousee 80 000 autoon / vrk kaikkien RaideYVA:n vaihtoehtojen mukaan. TramWest laskee autoliikennettä länsiväylällä, mutta koska vaihtoehdosta ei vielä ole tehty autoliikenteen käsittävää liikennemallia, emme tiedä kuinka paljon.


Hyväksyn selityksen. Luin vähän huolimattomasti TramWest raportin alkua, ja sain sen virheellisen käsityksen että teillä on sama lähtöoletus liikennemäärien kehityksestä. Ehkä teidän piäisi jonkinlainen ennuste laittaa, joskin korostaa että se ei ole mallilla laskettu. (kuten eivät YVA:n mallitkaan kovin tarkkoja ole loppujen lopuksi)




> Ilmasto-olosuhteet vaikuttavat bussien jarrutusmatkoihin. Raideliikenne ei liukastele talvella. Raideliikenne on talviolosuhteissa ylivoimainen verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen, kunhan:
> Vaunut säilytetään katon allaVaihteiden kunnossapidosta huolehditaan,


Mun oma näkemykseni on että kapearaiteinen raitiovaunu vaatii,  jos sillä aiotaan ajaa nopeammin kuin 60 km/h, huolellisemmin suunniteltua raidegeometriaa kuin leveäraiteinen, roudasta johtuvia epätasaisuuksia sallitaan vähemmän tai ei ollenkaan, ja että radan ja kaluston talvikunnossapidon on oltava rautateitä tai metroakin huolellisempaa ja että lehtikeli-ongelmat on oltava jollain tavalla ratkaistu.

Valtavan suuria fyysisiä eroja normaali- ja leveäraiteisen raitiovaunun välillä en usko olevan, mutta kuvitelkaa miltä tuntuu juosta naisten piikkikorkokengillä teidän omiin kenkiinne verrattuna (eipä ole sen puolen ole tullut kokeiltua).  En voi mitään sille että ajattelen näitä turvallisuusaspekteja kun laitetaan puoli metriä kapeammat kiskot vaunun alle kuin mitkä sille on alunperin suunniteltu, ja pistetään se kulkemaan sellaista vauhtia kuin juna.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Siis voiko lain mukaan nostaa rakennusoikeuden hintaa jos ainoa muutos on että tontin viereen tai läheisyyteen rakennetaan raitiotie? Onko esim Helsingissä toimittu näin?


Tässä ei ollut kysymys rakennusoikeuden hinnan nostosta, vaan siitä, että Espoo voi periä Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain 91a-p§ (sic!) mukaan tietyn osuuden uudisrakentamisen hinnasta infran ja palveluiden rakentamiseen. Laki antaa kunnalle pakkotilanteessa mahdollisuuden enimmillään periä yksityiseltä maanomistajalta 60% rakennusoikeuden arvosta.

Raitiotie on selkeästi sellainen liikenneinvestointi, johon maksua voi periä, kuten metrokin.

Laskelma perustuu siihen, mitä nykyisen lain mukaan saa periä, nykyiseen rakennusoikeuden arvoon Etelä-Espoossa sekä nykyisiin yleiskaavasuunnitelmiin.

Espoo voi toki nytkin periä ko. korvauksen, mutta käytännössä on myös niin, että maankäyttösopimuskorvauksia on halukkaammin maksettu silloin, jos kunta oikeasti tarjoaa jotakin etua, esimerkiksi raideliikenneyhteyden.

Käytännössä Espoo voinee periä raideliikenteen rakentamista varten maankäyttösopimuskorvausta vain kävelyetäisyydellä raideliikenteen asemista. Muualla se voi toki periä korvausta esim. katujen tai päiväkotien rakentamiseen.

Helsingissä ei ole suoraan sovellettu TramWestin maankäyttösopimuskorvaukseen / kehittämismaksuun perustuvaa mallia. Katajanokan, Pikku-Huopalahden, Länsi-Pasilan, Arabianrannan ja Ruoholahden uudet raitiotieosuudet on kuitenkin katettu kaupungin omistamien tonttien myynti / vuokraustulojen avulla kuten suuri osa alueiden muustakin yhteiskuntarakentamisesta.

Raitiotie on yksi osa tätä infraa,

----------


## vompatti

> Miten on, onko missään päin maailmaa, jossa ilmasto-olosuhteet vastavat Suomea, käytössä 1000 mm raideleveyden pikaraitioteitä jotka kulkevat  tuolla nopeudella? Tarkoitan nykyaikaisia matalalattiaraitiovaunuja, en kapearaiteisia rautatiejunia.


Nordhausenissa (Saksan vuoristossa) ajetaan 1000 mm:n Combinoilla. Siemens on sallinut junille nopeuden 70 km/h, mutta en muista, ajetaanko siellä nopeampaa kuin 60 km/h. Ei raitiovaunu tiedä omaa raideleveyttään: jos Chemnitzissä 1435 mm:n Variolla voi ajaa 80 km/h, niin miksi ei kapearaiteisella?!

Sveitsissä saatetaan ajaa kapearaiteisilla junilla 80 km/h. Nämä "junat" vastaavat murtolujuudeltaan meidän raitiovaunuja. Stadler on valmistanut Zürichiin ja St. Galleniin 1000 mm:n raideleveydelle raitiovaunuja, joilla voi ajaa 80 km/h. 




> Miten 1000 mm raideleveyden vaunu käyttäytyy rajussa törmäystilanteissa kuorma-auton kanssa tai raiteeltasuistumistilanteessa 1435 - 1524 mm raideleveyden mutta koriltaan yhtä leveään vaunuun verrattuna?


Ei näissä mitään eroa ole. Massa vaikuttaa, ja raitiovaunu on yhtä raskas kapeana ja leveänä. Kiskoissa ja pyörissäkään ei ole sellaista eroa, joka saisi vaunun kaatumaan.




> Mun oma näkemykseni on että kapearaiteinen raitiovaunu vaatii,  jos sillä aiotaan ajaa nopeammin kuin 60 km/h, huolellisemmin suunniteltua raidegeometriaa kuin leveäraiteinen.


Jos raitiovaunulla - raideleveydestä riippumatta - ajetaan nopeammin kuin 80 km/h, pitää radan olla suoraa. Raitioteillä mutkat ovat yleensä jyrkkiä eikä niihin noin lujaa ajeta! Geometria pitää siis suunnitella aina huolella.

----------


## JE

Vompatti on oikeassa. Australian Queenslandin rautateiden 300-sarjan suurnopeusjunat liikennöivät päivittäin 170 km/h nopeudella 1067 mm radalla. Eli käytännössä metriraiteella. Siihen verrattuna on melko kaukaahaettua, että raideleveys olisi mikään ongelma, jos nopeus on 80 km/h - eli alle puolet tuosta australialaisesta. Ja ennen kuin kukaan ehtii: myönnän, Australiassa ei ole lehtikeliongelmaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

"Osa ryhmän jäsenistä ei halua nimeään julkisuuteen. He pelkäävät, että ollessaan mukana tässä työssä he leimautuvat..."

Onpas uskottava "tutkielma"....!  :x  Meikäläisen osalta syventyminen päättyi tähän kohtaan kuin seinään. Jatkakoon siitä eteen päin kuka haluaa. Minä siirryn nyt lukemaan Aku Ankkaa...  8)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos olisikin lähdetty aikanaan pikaraitiotien linjalle raskaiden raiteiden sijaan, ehkä bussiterminaalit eivät olisi niin merkittäviä, mutta olisi poikittaisia ratikkaratoja, ainakin toivon mukaan.


Eipä sellaisia ole edes Pohjolan johtavassa raitiotiekaupungissa Göteborgissa. Kringeniin liittyvä Chalmersin tunneli (pituus noin 1 km) voidaan nähdä ehkä jonkinlaisena kalpeana aavistuksena tai muuten vain esiasteena sellaisesta. Poikittaisliikenteen matkustajavirrat ovat muissa kuin suurissa metropoleissa niin ohuet ja muutenkin hajanaiset, ettei niillä paljon raideliikennettä perustella. Kysyntää alkaa löytyä vasta Tukholman Tvärbanan tai Helsingin Jokeri 1:n kaltaisilla reiteillä. Nekin reitit tukeutuvat voimakkaasti säteittäisiin raskasraiteisiin ja niiden varsille syntyneisiin yhdyskuntiin.

----------


## omp

> Jotenka yhteydet vuosaaresta Malmille ovat parantunee huomattavasti 20 vuoden aikana, mutta mitä on hävinnyt Itäkeskus-Malmi väliltä tulee mieleen ainakin linjat 56 Itäkeskus-Malmi-Patola-Pitäjänmäki ja 56A Itäkeskus-Malmi ja eikös linja 522 lakkautettu hiljattain (Tosin en muista kulkiko 56 ja 522 yhtä aikaa vai tuliko 522 vasta 56 lakkautuksen jälkeen)


Tosin 522:n lakkauttamisen yhteydessä linjan 54(/B) reitti siirrettiin kulkemaan Malmin aseman kautta sen sijaan, että se olisi jatkanut suoraan Kehä I:stä Seppämestarintietä Muurimestarintielle koukkaamalla vain rampin kautta. 

54B:n reittihän on myös lähes identtinen entisen 522K:n vastaavan kanssa Helsingin puolella.

----------


## kemkim

> Poikittaisliikenteen matkustajavirrat ovat muissa kuin suurissa metropoleissa niin ohuet ja muutenkin hajanaiset, ettei niillä paljon raideliikennettä perustella.


Toisaalta pienissä kaupungeissa keskustan kautta kiertäminenkään ei lisää matka-aikaa kohtuuttomasti. Tarpeeksi pienissä kaupungeissa voi kävellä tai pyöräillä poikittaiset matkat. Helsingin kokoluokan kaupungissa jo alkaa olla käytännöllistä ja matka-ajassa säästyy paljon, jos myös poikittaisia yhteyksiä on tarjolla, joukkoliikenteen ja kehäteiden muodossa. Esimerkiksi Joensuussa taas sellaisiin ei ole pahemmin tarvetta. Matkustaja kestänee matkustaa 20 minuuttia keskustan kautta verrattuna 10 minuutin suoraan reittiin. Helsingissä taas ero voi olla 30 minuuttia ja 60 minuuttia.

----------


## -Epex82-

Metro on ratkaissut tärkeimmän liikkumisentarpeen, yhteyden Helsingin keskustaan. Jos ajatellaan prioriteettijärjestystä, ja resurssit ovat niukat, niin eikö olennaisinta ole ollut ensin säteittäisten yhteyksien parantaminen, jos jostain pitää aloittaa? En itse kannata autoilua, enkä omista autoa, enkä ole koskaan omistanut autoa, onneksi. En usko, että millään järjestelmällä voidaan estää autoilu täysin. Käsittääkseni (HS:N tieto) säteittäisten pääväylien liikenne on pysynyt aika samana, vaikka asukasluku on kasvanut. On täysin luonnollista, että säteittäiset väylät on ensin pantu "kuriin".
Säteittäinen raideliikenne on minustakin ongelma, ja se nimenomaan voitaisiin ratkaista pikaraitiovaunulla, kuten J1 ja J2 jne.

Ylipäätään ongelma on mielestäni se, että "laajat joukot" eivät ymmärrä tai osaa käyttää poikittaista liikennettä ja moni tulee oman, epätieteellisen käsitykseni mukaan aina keskustaan, päästäkseen muualle.

Mitä nyt tulee Pariisiin, niin olen asunut siellä melkein kaksi vuotta ja käyttänyt kaikkia alueen liikennevälineitä. Ei olennaista ole se, että kuka matkustaa päästä päähän, vaan se, että kuten itse, asuin 20arr ja minun piti päästä SNCF St. Lazairelle, niin on hyvä, että kaupungin läpi menee metro. Ainoa asia, jonka voin kertoa eniten käyttämästäni linjasta 3: se oli aina täynnä, paitsi iltaisin tai aikaisin aamulla. Ehkä joku osaa kertoa, miksi linjat rakennetaan kaupungin lävitse, miksi ratikka 4 menee kaupungin läpi eikä jää Oopperalle?En käsitä Anteron kommenttia jokeri-linjasta. Ei linjaa ole väärin asetettu, ilmeisesti kommentti oli ironiaa. Linja yhdistää kehämäisesti erilaisia alueita ja tarjoaa vaikkapa Maunulasta sujuvan yhteyden Itikseen.Antero itse toi esiin, että kuka haluaa matkustaa Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen? No en tiedä kuka haluaa matkustaa, mutta siellä asuu paljon ihmisiä, kuten Itä-Helsingissäkin, joten on tärkeää, että isot asutuskeskittymät on yhdistetty toisiinsa nopealla yhteydellä, metrolla. Tämä kysymyksenasettelu on aivan outo, ei kriteeri voi olla se, kuka menee päästä päähän, vaan palvelutaso kaikkien aluekeskusten osalta. Länsimetro luo sujuvan yhteyden ja vaihdottoman vaikkapa Kalasatamasta Matinkylään. Junassa kulkee satoja ihmisiä ja vuorotiheys on suuri. Hyöty matkustajille tulee vuorovälin tiheydestä ja haitta siitä, että osa joutuu vaihtamaan liityntäliikenteeseen vaikkapa Matinkylässä.

Mitäkö kertoisin vuosaarelaisille? Kertoisin ensin, että paikka oli 60-70-80-luvuilla persläpi, jonne oli huonot yhteydet. Sitten kertoisin, että pari hörhöä vastusti metroa ja olisi halunnut, että menette ensin Itikseen busseilla ja matkanne kestää keskustaan 20min kauemmin. Sitten sanoisin, että K1:n ruuhkat johtuvat hajanaisesta yhdyskuntarakenteestamme, joka suosii autoilua ja hypermarketrakentamista. Sanoisin, että ruuhkat ratkeavat asettamalla kehille tietullit, parantamalla liittymän sujuvuutta ja poikittaista joukkoliikennettä. Lopuksi sanoisin, että tärkein askel olisi kuitenkin ensimmäiseksi yhdistää pk-seudun kunnat, jotta vantaalais-espoolainen autokaupunkinimbyily saataisiin vähenemään. Sanoisin, että olen stadilaisten puolella, en ole keskustalainen ja keskustaa ei kannata äänestää, ja sanoisin, että lukekaa Suomenmaata, jossa J.Mauno ja pari muuta kirjoittavat kaunaisia kolumneja Helsingistä, jos kepu pääsee valtaan valtuustossa, stadilaisten asiat unohdetaan.

----------


## Resiina

> Mitäkö kertoisin vuosaarelaisille? Kertoisin ensin, että paikka oli 60-70-80-luvuilla persläpi, jonne oli huonot yhteydet. Sitten kertoisin, että pari hörhöä vastusti metroa ja olisi halunnut, että menette ensin Itikseen busseilla ja matkanne kestää keskustaan 20min kauemmin.


1988 Vuosaaresta kesti matkanteko kauemmin kuin K-junalla Helsingistä Keravalle ja aika usein käytin linjaa 78 kun menin vuosaaresta Vallilaan näin säästyi 2-vaihtoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Poikittaisliikenteen matkustajavirrat ovat muissa kuin suurissa metropoleissa niin ohuet ja muutenkin hajanaiset, ettei niillä paljon raideliikennettä perustella.


Kaikkialla rakennetaan tai on rakennettu 1900-luvun lopulla kehäteitä, eivätkä niiden matkustajavirrat ole suinkaan vähäisiä. Kehä 1 meillä on noin 100.000 ajoneuvoa joka on noin 120.000 matkustajaa/vrk, kun unohdetaan mitätön joukkoliikenteen osuus. Kehä 3:n korkeudella ollaan jo 60.000 autossa eli noin 70.000:ssa matkassa.

Mikä sitten on "riittävää" raideliikenteelle? Mahdollisimman kalliille raideliikenteelle riittää Etelä-Espoossa 50.000 matkaa päivässä 25 vuoden kuluttua. Marjaradan tapauksessa "riittää" 25.000 matkaa päivässä vuonna 2025.

TramWestin tapaan toteutettu raideliikenne on bussiliikennettä edullisempaa kokonaiskustannuksiltaan, kun vuorokautinen matkamäärä ylittää noin 8500 matkaa. Helsingin metron tapainen raideliikenne on tätä edullisempaa, kun vuorokautinen matkamäärä ylittää noin 140.000 matkaa.

Raitiolinjoista eniten kuormitetulla 4:lla on noin 40.000 matkaa päivässä. Jokerilla on nyt 20.000. Raitiolinja 4 toimii 1950-luvun ratkaisuilla ja kuljettaa silti lähes saman verran matkustajia kuin länsimetron miljardin investoinnin toivotaan kuljettavan joskus tulevaisuudessa. Jokeri saavuttanee ensi vuonna saman 25.000 päivittäisen matkustajan määrän mitä varten halutaan rakentaa puolen miljardin Marjarata tulevaisuuden tarpeisiin. YTV ehdottaa Marjaradan matkamäärille Jokerin tapauksessa lisää seisomapaikkoja busseihin.

70.000 - 120.000 matkustajan olemassa olevasta matkustajavirrasta ei muka ole perustetta raideliikenteelle, mutta miljardiluokan hankkeita ollaan toteuttamassa paljon pienemmille liikennevirroille, joiden toivotaan toteutuvan joskus tulevaisuudessa.

Missä on meillä johdonmukaisuus? Ratikalla ei kannata liikennöidä Käpylään, mutta metrolla kyllä. Ratikka ei muka ole kannattava Viikkiin, mutta metro kyllä. Ratikkaa ei pitäisi rakentaa Kruunuvuoreen, mutta metro kyllä.

Olen samaa mieltä, että kehäteiden ruuhkat ovat "liian ohuita" matkustajavirtoja RASKAALLE raideliikenteelle, mutta eivät raideliikenteelle yleensä. Ei edes 3 metriä leveillä ja korkealattiaisilla junilla ajettavalle, jos rataa rakennettaisiin samaan tapaan kevyesti kuin esim.
Berliinin S-Bahnia keskustan ulkopuolelle,



Freiburgin paikallisjunaliikennettä,



tai Oslon Holmenkollenbahnea.



Ei Helsingin seudulla ole pulaa matkustajista ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä, vaan halusta rakentaa mahdollisimman hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Raskaasta eli mahdollisimman kalliisti rakennetusta raideliikenteestä yleensä ja metrosta erityisesti on tehty myytti ja kevyet ratkaisut ovat olleet kiellettyjä, koska ne uhkaavat tuota myyttiä. Tämän tuloksena kustannustaso on korkea ja liikenteen kasvu ohjautuu jatkuvasti autoiluun. Kumpikaan ei ole kuitenkaan kiusannut metrofanaatikkoja.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Minä kysyn, miksi Etelä-Espoosta matkustettaisiin Itä-Helsinkiin? Asiointimatkat tuskin ovat tarpeen, koska Etelä-Espoon omien liikekeskusten lisäksi Helsingin keskusta on lähempänä kuin Itäkeskus, joka tuskin tarjoaa mitään mitä ei lähempää saa. Vapaa-ajan matkoista en ymmärrä, miksi suuressa mitassa hakeuduttaisiin viettämään vapaa-aikaa esikaupunkeihin keskustan toiselle puolelle. Huolimatta JPE:n salibandyesimerkistä.



Salibandyesimerkkini on vain yksi kymmenistä, joita vain oman elämäni varrella on tullut vastaan. Kantakaupungin ulkopuolisten aluekeskusten välillä on oltava helppo liikkua, oli kyse sitten työmatkoista tai vapaa-ajan harrastuksista. On suorastaan yllättävää nähdä juuri sinun asettavan tämän kyseenalaiseksi.




> Työmatkaliikenteen kannalta en myöskään näe kovin päteviä syitä laajamittaiseen liikkumistarpeeseen. Itä-Helsinki ei minusta tarjoa laajassa mitassa sellaista asumista Espoossa työssä kävijöille, että he eivät saisi samaa lähempää eli Helsingin länsipuolelta. Toisaalta Itä-Helsinki ei minusta tarjoa sellaisia työpaikkoja, jotka olisivat niin houkuttelevia, että niissä haluttaisiin käydä pitkänkin työmatkan päästä.



Eivät ihmiset valitse asuntoa ja työpaikkaa vain sen perusteella, missä on "houkuttelevinta", ellei sellaiseen ole rahaa (uskoisin, että melko harvalla on). Varsinkin nuoremmilla, joilla työ- ja asuinpaikkojen suhteen on vähemmän varaa kranttuilla, on asetuttava asumaan sinne, missä siihen on varaa, ja käytävä töissä siellä, missä on työtä. Jos näiden kahden pisteen välillä ei ole houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä, siirrytään käyttämään autoa.




> K1:n Itäkeskuksen risteys ei minun mielestäni tarvitse 50-100 M:n eritasoratkaisua, vaan Itä-Helsingin liikennettä tulee ohjata joukkoliikenteeseen ja rahaa tulee panna joukkoliikenteen todellisen palvelutason kehittämiseen niin, että nykyinen risteys riittää jäljelle jääville auton pakkokäyttäjille.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Itä-Helsinki tarvitsee oman TramEastinsa, metrosta huolimatta. Ja sehän on jo syntymässäkin, alkaen Laajasalon ratikasta ja Raidejokerista.



Suhtaudun pikaratikoiden ulottamiseen Laajasalosta syvemmälle Itä-Helsinkiin hyvin positiivisesti. En vain edelleenkään ymmärrä, millä tavalla metron (tai kaupunkiratojen) laajennus sulkee pois raitivoaunuverkoston kehittämisen. On totta, että virallisessa mediassa ja virkamiesten puheissa jälkimmäinen on saanut turhan vähän huomiota, mutta nähdäkseni tässä on kyse vain tietämyksen puutteesta, ei metromafian salaliitosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Missä on meillä johdonmukaisuus?


Mm. siinä, että Helsinki suunnittelee johdonmukaisesti raskasta raideliikennettä säteittäisille pääyhteyksille.  :Wink: 

Mitä tulee poikittaisiin esim. kehäteiden liikennevirtoihin, kannattaa ymmärtää että poikittaissuuntaisesta matkasta vain pienen pieni osuus menee sitä kehätietä pitkin. Sen tyyppisessä liikenteessä joukkoliikenteelle jää aina altavastaajan rooli. Kehä I:n liikennevirrat edustavat suuren "metropolin" liikennevirtoja. Tässä tapauksessa Jokeri I:n nostaminen kiskoille onkin aidosti perusteltua. Ja nimenomaan Jokerin, ei Kehä I:n bussien. Jokeri näet menee maankäytön keskeltä toisin kuin kehätiet suurelta osin. Samoista käyttäjistä jossain määrin kuitenkin kilpaillaan.

Kehäradan sotkeminen tähän keskusteluun taisi olla kevennykseksi? Kehäradan primäärinen tarkoitus ei tietenkään ole toimia vain uutena poikittaisyhteytenä vaan toimia jatkona kahdelle erinomaisen hyvin toteutetulle säteittäislinjalle (Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan kaupunkiradat). Kehärata yhdistää em. radat ja niiden vaikutusalueet uuteen Marja-Vantaaseen ja lentoaseman aina vain kasvavaan aluekokonaisuuteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kantakaupungin ulkopuolisten aluekeskusten välillä on oltava helppo liikkua, oli kyse sitten työmatkoista tai vapaa-ajan harrastuksista. On suorastaan yllättävää nähdä juuri sinun asettavan tämän kyseenalaiseksi.


Tietenkin monikeskustaisen seudun keskusten välillä tulee olla hyvät liikenneyhteydet. Mutta pelkkä keskusten välinen yhteys ei riitä ja mitä etäämmällä kaksi keskusta toisistaan ovat, sen vähemmän niiden välillä on liikenteelle kysyntää.

Kun edellä olevaa sovelletaan joukkoliikenteeseen - autoilussahan asia on helpompi, kun riittää vain rakentaa teitä - täytyy ymmärtää, että todellinen matka on keskuksen lähistöltä toisen keskuksen lähistölle. Ihmisten asunnot ja työpaikat eivät ole pelkästään jonkin itäkeskuksen tai länsikeskuksen asemalla, vaikka asemalla sijaitsevat kaupat ja palvelut ovatkin yksi matkakohde. Liikkumisen ongelma ei siis ole ratkaistu sillä, että keskusten välillä on hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne, vaan sen on oltava keskusten ympäristöjen välillä. Liityntäliikennekonsepti ei ole läheskään optimaalinen ratkaisu.

Jos taas ajatellaan, että esim. Vuosaaren ja Kivenlahden välillä tehdään 50 matkaa päivässä mutta Niittykummun ja Kalasataman välillä 500 matkaa ja Tapiolan ja Kaisaniemen välillä 2000 matkaa, ei ole kovin järkevää mitoittaa Vuosaaren ja Kivenlahden väliä Tapiolan ja Kaisaniemen, ei edes Niittykummun ja Kalasataman kysynnän mukaan. Tätä tarkoitan sillä, ettei Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välisillä matkoilla voi perustella miljardin investointia.

Jos ja kun matkustustarpeet ovat yllä olevaa suuruusluokkaa, joukkoliikenteeltä kysytään enemmän joustavuuttaa kuin kapasiteettia. Bussiliikenne tarjoaa joustavuutta rajallisen kapasiteetin ja palvelutason puitteissa. Raskasmetro ei tarjoa joustavuuttaa, vain kapasiteettia. TramWestin tapainen raitiotie tarjoaa sekä joustavuuttaa että kapasiteettia.




> En vain edelleenkään ymmärrä, millä tavalla metron (tai kaupunkiratojen) laajennus sulkee pois raitivoaunuverkoston kehittämisen. On totta, että virallisessa mediassa ja virkamiesten puheissa jälkimmäinen on saanut turhan vähän huomiota, mutta nähdäkseni tässä on kyse vain tietämyksen puutteesta, ei metromafian salaliitosta.


Näiden kahden poissulkevuus johtuu sekä siitä, että rahaa ei ole molempiin että siitä, että täkäläinen ajattelutapa on yhden ratkaisun oppi. Metrofanaatikkojen mielestä metro riittää kaikkeen. Autointoilijoiden mielestä taas autolla voi hoitaa kaiken, ja joukkoliikenne ylipäätään on vain tarpeetonta ja kallista. Samaan sarjaan kuuluvat mantra ylimääräisistä järjestelmistä tai ajatus yhden ainoan standardin kalustotyypin autuudesta.

Olen yrittänyt uskoa jo 1980-luvun puolivälistä, että kyse on vain tiedon puutteesta. Mutta kovin usein tulee mieleen, että ehkä sittenkin on kyse tiedon pelosta. Juuri äsken radion joulun historiaa kertovassa ohjelmassa mainittiin, miten kirkon kieli oli aikanaan latina. Koska se oli vallan käytön keino, kun kansa ei latinaa osannut. BEST-tutkimuksen tulokset eivät antaisi aihetta itsekehuihin, jos yleisesti tiedettäisiin, miten paljon paremmin joukkoliikennettä täälläkin voisi hoitaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tulee poikittaisiin esim. kehäteiden liikennevirtoihin, kannattaa ymmärtää että poikittaissuuntaisesta matkasta vain pienen pieni osuus menee sitä kehätietä pitkin. Sen tyyppisessä liikenteessä joukkoliikenteelle jää aina altavastaajan rooli.


YTV:n PLJ-aineistossa esiintyy karttoja, joilla kuvataan henkilöliikenteen virtoja seudun eri osien välillä. Siis päätepisteiden välisiä matkoja esittämättä sitä, mitä reittiä matkat todellisuudessa voivat kulkea. Niiden matkojen osuus, joissa lähtö- ja päätepisteparit sijaitsevat Helsingin keskustan ulkopuolella on erittäin suuri ja kasvu kohdistuu juuri näihin matkoihin, koska myös rakentaminen kohdistuu muualle kuin Helsingin keskustaan.

Tieliikenteelle ei käytännössä ole muita reittejä kuin Hakamäentie, Kehä 1 ja Kehä 3. Joukkoliikenteelle puolestaan ei ole muuta reittiä kuin kiertäminen ydinkeskustan tai junaliikenteessä Pasilan kautta. Ja tämä selittää Jokerin suosion yhdessä sen kanssa, että se - kuten kirjoitit - kulkee kaupunkirakenteessa eikä kehäteiden tapaan eristettynä kaupunkirakenteesta.

Mutta kehämäistä joukkoliikennettä ei ratkaista vain sillä, että tehdään erikseen kehämäisiä ja erikseen säteittäisiä yhteyksiä. Se on helppoa ja sopii laiskalle joukkoliikennesuunnittelijalle. Mutta tapahtuu jälleen matkustajan vaivan ja palvelutason kustannuksella. Sekä myös joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia kasvattaen.

Raskaasti rakennetun raideliikenteen liikennöinti matkustettua kilometriä kohden ei ole niin halpaa, ettei hinnasta tarvitse välittää ja siten reitit saisivat olla pitkiä kuten keskustan kautta kiertäviä. Eivätkä yhteydet ole myöskään niin nopeita, että pelkästä matkan pituudesta ja vaihtoajoista vielä lisäksi pitenevä matka-aika ei oli merkityksetön, kun kuluttaja valitsee auton ja joukkoliikenteen välillä.

TramWestin tapaisen raideliikenneverkon etu on siinä, että se joustaa myös odottamattoman kasvun mukaan. Koska väyläverkko ja linjasto eivät ole yhtä kuten paikallisjunilla ja metrolla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kehämäistä joukkoliikennettä ei ratkaista vain sillä, että tehdään erikseen kehämäisiä ja erikseen säteittäisiä yhteyksiä.


Kovasti "kehumasi" Kehäratahan on molempia samanaikaisesti.., ja siis ilmeisen elinvoimainen jatko sekä Vantaankoskenradalle että Tikkurilan kaupunkiradalle liittäen yhteen myös nk. Marja-Vantaan sekä lentoaseman Aviapoliksineen kaikkineen.

----------


## Resiina

> Jos taas ajatellaan, että esim. Vuosaaren ja Kivenlahden välillä tehdään 50 matkaa päivässä mutta Niittykummun ja Kalasataman välillä 500 matkaa ja Tapiolan ja Kaisaniemen välillä 2000 matkaa, ei ole kovin järkevää mitoittaa Vuosaaren ja Kivenlahden väliä Tapiolan ja Kaisaniemen, ei edes Niittykummun ja Kalasataman kysynnän mukaan. Tätä tarkoitan sillä, ettei Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välisillä matkoilla voi perustella miljardin investointia
> Antero


Ei varmaan voikkaan, mutta kuinka moni kulkee esim Kivenlahti-Tapiola tai Niittykumpu-Rautatientori väliä, näitä variaatoita on monia. käyttäjät vaihtuu matkalla mutta kokonaisuus tässä ratkaisee (vai ratkaiseeko). Todennäköisesti suurin osa Espoon suunnasta tulijoista jää pos helsingin niemen alueella mutta vastaavasti tilalle tulee ne jotka matkaavat niemeltä itä-helsinkiin, ja ne jotka matkaavat espoosta pidemmälle itä-helsinkiin ja päinvastoin ovat lisä tähän päälle, mutta niiden ei voi perustella tätä investointia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Todennäköisesti suurin osa Espoon suunnasta tulijoista jää pos helsingin niemen alueella mutta vastaavasti tilalle tulee ne jotka matkaavat niemeltä itä-helsinkiin, ja ne jotka matkaavat espoosta pidemmälle itä-helsinkiin ja päinvastoin ovat lisä tähän päälle, mutta niiden ei voi perustella tätä investointia.


Kyse on investoinnin hinnasta ja sen tuomasta hyödystä.

Niille espoolaisille, jotka (A) nyt matkustavat Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka asuvat mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu paranisi (vaihto poistuu).

Niille espoolaisille, jotka (B) nyt matkustavat Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka EIVÄT asu mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu pysyisi ennallaan (edelleen yksi vaihto).

Samoin niille espoolaisille, jotka (C) EIVÄT matkusta Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka asuvat mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu pysyisi ennallaan (ei vaihtoa nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa).

Lopuille, eli niille espoolaisille, jotka (D) EIVÄT matkusta Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka EIVÄT asu mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu huononisi (yksi uusi vaihto).

Matka-ajat pysyvät keskimäärin ennallaan, sillä metro ei ole busseja nopeampi.

Siis mitä kannattaa investoida ryhmää A varten? Ja kuinka suuri on ryhmä A verrattuna ryhmään D, joiden palvelu huononee?

RaideYVA:n sivulla 49 on kartta, jonka mukaan länsimetron ollessa rakennettu vuonna 2030, Etelä-Espoosta Itä-Helsinkiin (X) suuntautuu 5300 matkaa/vrk. Pohjoiseen kantakaupunkiin (Y) suuntautuu 18.800 matkaa ja eteläiseen (Z) kantakaupunkiin 22.900 matkaa. Jako ei kuvaa yllä olevia ryhmiä, mutta jotain voi päätellä käytettävissä olevista tiedoista.

Jos länsimetro palvelee suoraan noin 20 % Etelä-Espoosta ja eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin matkustavista puolet matkaisi Kamppia pidemmälle, saadaan ryhmiin seuraavat matkamäärät:

A = 0,2 X + 0,2 Y + 0,2 x 0,5 x Z = 1060 + 3760 + 2290 = 7110
B = 0,8 X + 0,8 Y + 0,8 x 0,5 x Z = 4240 + 15.040 + 9160 = 28.440
C = 0,2 x 0,5 x Z = 2290
D = 0,8 x 0,5 x Z = 9160

Toisin sanoen miljardi-investointi parantaa 7110 päivittäistä matkaa. Kannattaako tähän laitta miljardi eli noin 140.000 /matka? Tai voisiko näitä matkoja parantaa jollain halvemmalla keinolla?

Mutta samainen miljardi-investointi huonontaa 9160 matkan palvelua. Siis lopputuloksena on, että investoimalla miljardi euroa 2050 päivittäisen joukkoliikennematkan palvelu heikkenee. Maksamme yhden matkan heikennyksestä noin 500.000 euroa, espoolaisen omakotitalon hinnan.

Jos halutaan oikeasti parantaa noiden noin 7000 päivittäisen matkan palvelua, se voidaan varmasti tehdä ja aiheuttamatta samalla haittaa noin 9000:lle matkalle. TramWest maksaa selkeästi länsimetroa vähemmän, mutta se ei heikennä minkään ryhmän matkoja vaan parantaa kaikkien muiden paitsi ryhmän X 5300:aa Itä-Helsinkiin suuntautuvaa matkaa, jotka pysyvät ennallaan.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Matka-ajat pysyvät keskimäärin ennallaan, sillä metro ei ole busseja nopeampi.


Mutta niillä matkustajilla, jotka eivät tarvitse liityntäbussia, vuoroväli tihenee (joinakin aikoina jopa huomattavan paljon), joten palvelu paranee. Liityntäbusseja käyttävilläkin vuorovälit saattavat parantua, jos liityntään pystyy käyttämään myös Espoon sisäisiä linjoja (kuten suunnitellulla liityntälinjastolla pystyy monissa paikoissa).

----------


## petteri

> Kyse on investoinnin hinnasta ja sen tuomasta hyödystä.
> 
> Niille espoolaisille, jotka (A) nyt matkustavat Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka asuvat mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu paranisi (vaihto poistuu).
> 
> Niille espoolaisille, jotka (B) nyt matkustavat Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka EIVÄT asu mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu pysyisi ennallaan (edelleen yksi vaihto).
> 
> Samoin niille espoolaisille, jotka (C) EIVÄT matkusta Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka asuvat mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu pysyisi ennallaan (ei vaihtoa nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa).
> 
> Lopuille, eli niille espoolaisille, jotka (D) EIVÄT matkusta Kamppia pidemmälle ja jotka EIVÄT asu mahdollisen metroaseman palvelualueella, palvelu huononisi (yksi uusi vaihto).



Rakennetaanko läntinen joukkoliikenne vain Espoolaisille? Ovatko Helsinkiläisten liikkumistarpeet toissijaisia? Onko asukkaiden joukkoliikenne tärkeämpää kuin työntekijöiden tai muiden liikkujien? Työpaikat ovat yhä voimakkaammin leviämässä ympäri seutua.

Muuhun kuin nykyiseen metrotunneliin perustuva liikkumisvaihtoehto suhteellisesti eristää idän asuin-alueita lännen työpaikoista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskusteluun: 

Mielestäni TramWest - ryhmän on perusteltua tehdä ne tarkastelut, jotka yllä esitetään.

Nähdäkseni on olemassa kaksi vaihtoehtokonseptia, joita voi halutessaan tarkastella:
- TramRainer eli metrotunnelin hyväksikäyttö osuudella Ruoholahti - Kamppi + mahdollinen tunnelin jatko kohteeseen X. Tärkein kysymys: paljonko tunneli kustantaa ja mistä mihin tunnelia?
- Kombimetro eli nykyiselle metroradalle soveltuvilla raitiovaunuilla (1524 mm raideleveys, virtakisko / ilmajohto - hybridi) liikennöinti. Tärkein kysymys: missä tasolla pinnalle, ja kuinka laajalle Espoossa?

Näiden asioiden teko on kuitenkin yhtä suuri urakka kuin alkuperäinen TramWest. Päivitys on pienempi urakka.

Kuka tahansa foorumilainen voi:
- Itse tehdä vaihtoehtotarkasteluja
- Tarjota vaihtoehtotarkastelun tekoa esim. Länsimetro Oy:lle

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kampissahan on louhittuna toinen metroasema nykyisen aseman alla, olen näin joskus kuullut?



Eikö se nykyinen asemalaituri ole jo tarpeeksi alhaalla? Mittaapa seuraavaksi sekuntikellolla ne ajat, jotka jokaiseen uloskäyntiin laiturilta kuluu. Tee se vielä ruuhka-aikana. Ja jokaisen reitin päälle lisäät vielä vaikkapa minuutin (tai kaksi), joka tulee alimmalle tasolle menemisestä.

Lisäksi pelkkä asema ei riitä eikä sitä kalliota ilmaiseksi porata. Muistan 90-luvulla, kun Puotilassa aina mummolassa käydessäni lasit helisivät ja jyrinää kuului monta vuotta. Onko se sitten tasokasta joukkoliikennettä Kampissa asuville?

Kyllä sen toisen aseman tulisi Kampissa sijaita nykyisen yläpuolella, ehkä juuri siinä, missä ne matkustajatkin valmiiksi ovat.

----------


## petteri

Minun arvioni on, että länsimetro rakennetaan Raide-YVAn mukaisena noin 70 % todennäköisyydellä, mutta Tramwestin päivittäminen olisi ihan hyvä asia, siltä varalta, että tuulet kääntyvät.

Jos Tramwestiä päivitetään kannattaisi mielestäni ottaa huomioon seuraavia asioita.

Nyt Tramwestin linjauksella on keskustassa aikamoisia sudenkuoppia, ratakuilu ja Ruoholahden alue ainakin. Uudelleensuunnittelussa pitää vähentää potentiaalisesti riskialttiita ratkaisuja, joiden perusteella esikaupunkialueella ihan hyvältä vaikuttava suunnitelma voidaan kohtuullisen helposti argumentoida mappi ööhön.

Tramwest kannattaisikin päivittää, niin, ettei se ole täysin ratakuilusta riippuvainen, silloin vastustajilla on yksi argumentti vähemmän. Samoin Ruoholahden linjausta kannattaa harkita vedettäväksi siitä, missä on parhaiten tilaa ja nopeutta riittää eli Porkkalankatua pitkin. Jos halutaan toimia maanpinnan tasossa kannattaa välttää liikenteellisesti pahoja kohtia, kun se on mahdollista. Porkkalankadun linjaus on nopea ja helppo ainakin Lapinrinteen risteykseen asti.

Metroliityntä voi vaikuttaa ongelmalta uusissa linjauksessa, mutta ehkä kannattaisi ottaa sitten käytännöllisempi suhtautuminen. Kun Tramwestin metrointegraatio on huono, niin se on huono eikä Itämerenkatu sitä ratkaisevasti paranna edes Urho Kekkosen kadun käyttöön verrattuna. Huono metrointegraatio on pienempi ongelma kuin se, että suunnitelman käytännön toteutuksen esteitä on paljon.

Toki Kampin terminaali on vaihtoehto, joka vaan voi ehkä vaatia virtakiskoa, jota käyttämällä metroliityntä voitaisiin saada toimimaan paremmin ja päätepysäkkiongelmakin ratkaistua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kampissahan on louhittuna toinen metroasema nykyisen aseman alla, olen näin joskus kuullut?


Toisesta laiturihallista osa on louhittu metron ns U-linjaa varten. U-linjan oli alunperin olla 90 asteessa kulmassa nykyiseen metrolinjaan nähden, mutta ymmärtääkseni vain lyhyitä pätkiä itse raiteiden suuntaan on louhittu. Jos joku tietää paremmin, voisi selvittää miten mahdllinen pikaratikka mahtuu sinne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö se nykyinen asemalaituri ole jo tarpeeksi alhaalla? Mittaapa seuraavaksi sekuntikellolla ne ajat, jotka jokaiseen uloskäyntiin laiturilta kuluu. Tee se vielä ruuhka-aikana. Ja jokaisen reitin päälle lisäät vielä vaikkapa minuutin (tai kaksi), joka tulee alimmalle tasolle menemisestä.


Kumma kun ei muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa ei valiteta siitä että metroasemat ovat 30 m, joskus sitäkin syvemmällä?

Muualla päin maailmaa liikkumista maanpinnan ja laiturin välillä on saatu petrattua myös laittamalla liukuportaat kulkemaan nopeammin. Miksi ei meilä kokeiltaisi sitä?

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Muualla päin maailmaa liikkumista maanpinnan ja laiturin välillä on saatu petrattua myös laittamalla liukuportaat kulkemaan nopeammin. Miksi ei meilä kokeiltaisi sitä?


Ehdotin HKL:lle, että toinen ylös päin johtavista liukuportaista kulkisi toista nopeammin ja se olisi ns. pikakaista. Tai kaikki liukuportaat kulkisivat nopeammin, mutta hitaasti liikkuvat mummeroiset ja papparaiset voisivat käyttää hissiä. Jo nykyinen liukuportaiden nopeus tuottaa ongelmia joillekin ja pitää jännittää liukuportaiden alussa, että uskaltaisiko astua vai ei, mutta kantti ei kestä mennä hissillä.

----------


## kemkim

> Lisäksi pelkkä asema ei riitä eikä sitä kalliota ilmaiseksi porata. Muistan 90-luvulla, kun Puotilassa aina mummolassa käydessäni lasit helisivät ja jyrinää kuului monta vuotta. Onko se sitten tasokasta joukkoliikennettä Kampissa asuville?


Sehän olisi oiva tapa oppia tuntemaan, miltä tuntuu asua Japanissa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

> Kumma kun ei muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa ei valiteta siitä että metroasemat ovat 30 m, joskus sitäkin syvemmällä?


Miten tämä asia voi olla niin vaikea käsittää. Niissä ei valiteta siksi, että ne ovat oikeasti suurkaupunkeja, eikä niissä sen takia voi järjestää liikennettä muuten kuin kaivamalla se maan alle ja pitkien liukuporrasmatkojen päähän. Metro on niissä paikallaan, ja siitä on oikeasti suurta hyötyä.

Pääkaupunkiseutu ei ole mikään suurkaupunki, vaan jo eurooppalaisittainkin pienehkö, eikä täällä ole mitään pakkoa tehdä raskaita järjestelmiä, jotta joukkoliikenne toimisi. Ainoa pakko tuntuu olevan joidenkin korvien välissä: asiat on saatava näyttämään suurkaupunkilaisilta, aiheutti se sitten arkielämään mitä hankaluuksia tahansa.

On hyvin kummallista, että tässäkin keskustelussa jatkuvasti ollaan pikkutarkkoja pikaraitiotien matka-aikojen kanssa ja vaaditaan tieteellisiä kiihtyvyyslaskelmia, joista siviili ei käsitä mitään, mutta sitten kun metron matka-aikaan pitäisi (aivan oikein) laskea myös järjestelmän maanalaisuudesta johtuvat liukuporrasmatkat ja muut viivytykset, ihmiset ovatkin vain turhanvalittajia, eivätkä ymmärrä hyvän päälle.

Tällainen asenne on täysin vieraantunut siitä arjesta, missä tavallinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä elää.

----------


## petteri

> Pääkaupunkiseutu ei ole mikään suurkaupunki, vaan jo eurooppalaisittainkin pienehkö, eikä täällä ole mitään pakkoa tehdä raskaita järjestelmiä, jotta joukkoliikenne toimisi. Ainoa pakko tuntuu olevan joidenkin korvien välissä: asiat on saatava näyttämään suurkaupunkilaisilta, aiheutti se sitten arkielämään mitä hankaluuksia tahansa.



Helsinki on Eurooppalaisittan suuri kaupunki, ei mikään jätti, mutta kuitenkin Euroopan 57. suurin 1,25 miljoonalla asukkaalla. Tai EU:n 38. suurin, 1.15 miljoonalla asukkaalla.  (Kaupungin määrittely ei ole yksikäsitteistä.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest...opolitan_areas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest...European_Union

Vastaavan kokoisissa kaupungissa on metroja ja tunneloituja S-bahneja vaikka  Prahassa(1.4M asukasta), Nurnbergissa(1,2M), Sofiassa(1,2M) tai Hannoverissa(1,1 M). Lisäksi Helsinki on vielä maantieteellisesti poikkeuksellisen vaikea rakennuspaikka niemineen ja saarineen, joka vaikeuttaa liikenteen järjestämistä.

Se, että länteen voisi ehkä olla mahdollista saada aikaan toimiva maanpäällinen yhteys johtuu siitä, että lännessä Lauttasaarta ei ole rakennettu kantakaupunkimaisesti, vaan Länsiväylän käytävä jatkuu lähelle keskustaa käytännössä Mechelininkadulle asti. Idässä ja pohjoisessa on erilainen tilanne kun kantakaupunki on laajempi eikä junarata-aluetta lukuunottamatta kunnollisia maanpäällisiä reittejä keskipitkän matkan joukkoliikenteelle löydy.

----------


## kemkim

> asiat on saatava näyttämään suurkaupunkilaisilta, aiheutti se sitten arkielämään mitä hankaluuksia tahansa.


Ei minusta metro aiheuta mitän kohtuuttomia vaikeuksia arkielämään. Pari minuuttia ja kävelyaskelta sinne tänne. Se hoitaa tehtävänsä ihan kelvollisesti, vaikka parempiakin vaihtoehtoja ehkä olisi monissa tilanteissa. Metro on kuitenkin asemansa lunastanut ja osoittautunut suosituksi ja arvostetuksi kulkuvälineeksi Helsingissä ja muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa. Metro edustaa ihmisten mielissä tiettyä suurkaupunkiglamouria, jota ratikoilla ei ole. Helsingin ulkopuolelta maakunnista tulevat ihmiset, jotka tunnen, mieltävät usein ratikat bussien kaltaisiksi, mutta raskasraiteet ovat jotain ihan erilaista, luksusta ja erikoisuutta.

Suurin ongelma on kaupunkirakenteen hajoaminen, joka vähentää raskasraiteiden rakentamisen mielekkyyttä, kun toiminnot hajautuvat pois keskustasta. Se kuitenkin on poliittisilla päätöksillä aiheutettu ilmiö, eikä mikään luonnonlaki, se on muistettava! Jos toiminnot keskitettäisiin keskustaan sieltä kehäteiltä, niin tulisi järkeväksi rakentaa niitä uusia metrolinjojakin. Pikaraitiotie on ehkä lääke tähän kaupunkirakenteen hajautumiseen, kun sille kelpaavat ohuemmatkin matkustajavirrat, mutta itse sairautta se ei poista. Ja jos hajautuminen tarpeeksi etenee, niin lopulta ne matkustajavirrat ovat liian ohuita pikaraitioteille ja busseillekin, enää henkilöauto voi hoitaa ne.




> Keski-Euroopan Stadtbahn-kaupungeissa tunneli on käsitteenä myös toinen asia kuin Helsingin syväratkaisut. On aivan toista, kun tunneli on 5 metrin syvyydellä eli yhden kerroksen alempana kuin kadun pinta.


Käsittääkseni vastaava vaikutus saataisiin myös pilvenpiirtäjien pikahissejä metroon soveltamalla ja liukuportaiden nopeutta nostamalla. Näitä ei ole vielä kokeiltu Helsingin metrossa. Bussipysäkkien läheisempi sijoitus metroasemin nähden ja uusien jalankulkukäytävien puhkominen maan alta nopeuttaisi myös jo olemassa olevia reittejä. On muisetttava myös, että usein ajanhukka on vain toisella asemalla, koska metroa käytetään suureksi osaksi lähiöiden ja keskustan väliseen matkustamiseen ja tässä ne liukuporrasongelmat ovat vain keskustan päässä, lähiössä asema on helposti saavutettavissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

TramWestin ja joukkoliikenteen kanssa yleensä tärkeämpää on viedä ihmisiä sinne, minne he ovat menossa, kuin vaihtamaan metroon. TramWestin idea ei ole palvella korvaavana liityntäliikenteenä metrolle, vaan suorina yhteyksinä ihmisten matkustaessa työpaikoille, asioimaan ja vapaa-aikaa viettämään. Mitään näistä ei tehdä metroaseman laiturilla 30 tai 50 metrin syvyydessä maan alla.

Keski-Euroopan Stadtbahn-kaupungeissa tunneli on käsitteenä myös toinen asia kuin Helsingin syväratkaisut. On aivan toista, kun tunneli on 5 metrin syvyydellä eli yhden kerroksen alempana kuin kadun pinta. Asema on halvempi ja matkustajan ajanhukka pienempi. Hesassa voi verrata vaikka Puotilan ja Siilitien asemien käyttökelpoisuutta keskustan syväasemiin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> On aivan toista, kun tunneli on 5 metrin syvyydellä eli yhden kerroksen alempana kuin kadun pinta.


En minä sanoisi, että on aivan toista, jos liukuportaissa kestää minuutin kauemmin.

----------


## sebastin

Metroasemien syvyys on kyllä yksi huonoimmista argumenteista metroa vastustaessa ja tulevina vuosikymmeninä luultavasti naureskellaan tuollaisille argumenteille.

Itse joukkoliikenteessä eräällä, melko lyhyellä reitillä, voisin käyttää ratikkaa koko matkan. Mutta osan tuosta matkasta menen melkein poikkeuksetta metrolla koska se on nopeampaa ja säästää matka-aikaa. Ja nuo kaksi metroasemaa ovat Helsingin syvimmästä päästä ja joudun kävelemään metroasemalta vielä hieman kaukaisemmalle ratikkapysäkille kuin suoraan yläpuolella olevalle vain koska sieltä kauimmaisesta ennätän paremmin seuraavaan kolmoseen. Noiden kahden pysäkin välillä on vain kahdet liikennevalot.

Tämä on vain yksi esimerkki siitä miten metro ja liityntäliikenne ja useat eri vaihtoehdot nopeuttavat matka-aikaa. Mieluummin vietän joitain kymmeniä sekuntteja metron liukuportaissa kuin hitaassa ratikassa tai bussissa liikennevaloissa seisten.

En minä pääse kantakaupungin ratikkaverkkoa pitkin kolmen korttelin päähän minne olenkaan menossa ilman vaihtoja vielä. Volyymia sellaiselle järjestelmälle on perin vähän Etelä-Espoossa. Kun ei sellaista järjestelmää ole Helsingin keskustassakaan. Miksi siis Etelä-Espoolaisten tulisi päästä ovelta ovelle vaihdoitta? Kun muut pääkaupunkiseutulaiset vaihtavat ongelmitta, nurisematta ja nopeasti kulkuneuvosta toiseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsinki on Eurooppalaisittan suuri kaupunki, ei mikään jätti, mutta kuitenkin Euroopan 57. suurin 1,25 miljoonalla asukkaalla. Tai EU:n 38. suurin, 1.15 miljoonalla asukkaalla.  (Kaupungin määrittely ei ole yksikäsitteistä.)



No ei todellakaan ole yksikäsitteistä. Mutta seuraavan kerran voisit perustella vähän paremmin tuon suuruuden, sillä pelkkä asukasluku ei riitä. Tiedämmehän me kaikki, että kantakaupunki täällä on pieni ja metsää riittää seudulla vaikka tuhannen Nooan arkin rakentamiseen.

Harvoinpa edes pohjoismaalaisissa kaupungeissa on näin pientä esikaupunkialuetta suhteessa väkimäärään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kumma kun ei muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa ei valiteta siitä että metroasemat ovat 30 m, joskus sitäkin syvemmällä?
> 
> Muualla päin maailmaa liikkumista maanpinnan ja laiturin välillä on saatu petrattua myös laittamalla liukuportaat kulkemaan nopeammin. Miksi ei meilä kokeiltaisi sitä?



Monissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne ja muut palvelut ovat myös järjestetty niin, ettei sieltä maan alta tarvitsekaan katutasolle nousta. Eikä metrosta toiseen välttämättä tarvitse ollenkaan nousta. Näin on muun muassa Tukholmassa, jossa myös liukuportaat ovat hieman nopeammat. Vaan kuinkahan joku kuvittelee, että Suomessa pystyttäisiin nopeuttamaan liukuportaita, kun ei täällä mikään muukaan onnistu. Ratikoidenkin nopeuden voisi nostaa sieltä hölkkävauhdista. Vaan eihän täällä mitään haluta kokeilla!

----------


## jaywarp

Jaa, minä kukkahattutäti?

Jossain kävelykaduilla tai avoimilla toreilla voikin ajaa väkijoukon seassa kävelyvauhtia. Mutta pikaratikka, joka voi ajaa Mannerheimintien alittavasta tunnelista suoraan kävely ja pyörätieluiskan editse torille, jossa on joskus väkeä, mutta on yleensä autio. 

Kuullostaa onnettomuudelta, joka odottaa itseään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos länsimetrolta vaaditaan modernia turvallisuutta, miten Tramwest saisi toimia toisin?


Sitä sopii kysyä. Suomi on idioottien luvattu maa. 

Kun rakennetaan metroa, sen on oltava sellainen että kukaan ei vahingossa jää junan alle eikä telo itseään, mutta bussi- ja ratikka- ja myös junapuolella sallitaan millaiset itsemurhaviritykset vain. 

Kyllä länsimetrosta saataisiin puolet hinnasta pois jos:
- sen rakentaa RHK tavalliseksi rautatieksi
- jätetään laiturit mataliksi. Silloin voidaan ajaa junilla joissa on portaat alas asti, eikä tarvita erillisia poistumiskäytäviä hätätilanteita varten. Sitäpaitsi eihän sitä tiedä jos kerran 50 vuodessa joudutaan ajamaan joku erikoiskuljetus niin mitkään korkeat laiturit eivät saa estää suurimman mahdollisen kuormaulottuman vaunujen kuljetusta. 
- jätetään automaattinen kulunvalvonta pois, ja ajetaan pelkkien opastimien turvin
- jätetään asemilta liukuportaat pois. Syvimmällä maan alla oleville asemille hissi joka huolletaan joka toinen vuosi. Jos hissi jää jumiin niin onhan siinä tarra missä hissikorjaajien puhelinnumero. 
- ei tarvita uusia junia vaan vanhat Sm1-junat savat kelvata, ja ruuhka-aikaan voidaan ajaa myös veturijunilla. Junista kytketään pois ovi-automatiikka, ja matkustajat avaavat ja sulkevat itse ovet. Tuuletuskin hoituu paremmin kun kesäaikaan ajetaan ovet auki. 
- mitään kallista metrotaidetta ei hommata vaan annetaan kontulan karjujen bommata asemien seiniin tagejä
- maanpäällisille asemille ei mitään katoksia, täysin turhia
- infokyltit ja laiturinäytöt jätetään pois. Kyllä jokainen oman kotiasemansa tuntee, ja osaahan aikuinen lukea aikataulukirjaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kun täällä on moni jyrkästi sitä mieltä, ettei raitiovaunulla voi päästä Helsingistä Espooseen, niin on se kumma, että Saksasta pääsee kohta raitiovaunulla jopa Sveitsin puolelle.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Sitä sopii kysyä. Suomi on idioottien luvattu maa. 
> - mitään kallista metrotaidetta ei hommata vaan annetaan Kontulan karjujen bommata asemien seiniin tagejä


Onneksi en ole Kontulasta (tai sieltä suunnalta kauheaa Itä-Helsinkiä) ja pahoittaisi mieltäni espoolaisen (länsihelsinkiläisen) herrasmiehen kirjoittelusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> - mitään kallista metrotaidetta ei hommata vaan annetaan kontulan karjujen bommata asemien seiniin tagejä


Niin, mainittakoon vielä, että Kontulassa on (tai ainakin oli) upeat 80-luvun nuorten maalaamat värikkäät taideteokset metroaseman seinällä. Kyllä niitä kelpaisi katsella muillakin asemilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Niin, mainittakoon vielä, että Kontulassa on (tai ainakin oli) upeat 80-luvun nuorten maalaamat värikkäät taideteokset metroaseman seinällä. Kyllä niitä kelpaisi katsella muillakin asemilla.


Neuvostoliitossa oli tapana koristella rumia betonirakennuksia iloisilla maalauksilla. Miksi tällaista ei voitaisi harrastaa Suomessakin?
http://www.bellona.no/imagearchive/5...ingrad-NPP.jpg (Sosnovyj Borin ydinvoimala Pietarin lähellä)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Neuvostoliitossa oli tapana koristella rumia betonirakennuksia iloisilla maalauksilla. Miksi tällaista ei voitaisi harrastaa Suomessakin?


Tukholman Tunnelbanaa sanotaan maailman pisimmäksi taidenäyttelyksi, ja onhan se tosiaan 110 km pitkä. Koko verkon sadasta asemasta yhdeksälläkymmenellä on taideteos. Luulisi, että toimisi myös Helsingissä. Vaan milloinkas se esteettisyys täällä olisi ollut tärkeätä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos raitiovaunukaistaa ei ole fyysisesti eristetty muusta liikenteestä, on otettava huomioon se mahdollisuus, että autoilijat kääntyvät vaunun eteen vastoin liikennesääntöjä.


Niinpä tietenkin, mutta bussin kohdalla tämä ei ole tarpeen. Eli on mahdollista, että fyysisesti eristämätön bussi saa ajaa 90 km/h ja vaikka sohjossa. Pysäkillä seisovien ihmistenkin ohi käytännössä hiljentämättä. Ja milloin vaan voi hullu autoilija keksiä kääntyä bussin eteen. Ja jos ei itse keksi, niin sohjo tai jää tai keskellä kesää vesiliirto voi hoitaa asian. Vaaditteko Länsiväylää ajaville busseille näillä perusteilla 50-60 km/h huippunopeuden? Tai fyysisen eristyksen, bussin kestävän teräskaiteen bussikaistan ja kaikkien bussin käyttämien kaistojen molemmin puolin?

Ette tietenkään, koska ei kyse ole siitä, että haluatte turvallisuutta, vaan keksitte syitä sille, miksi täällä Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa ei voi tehdä raitiovaunulla sitä, mitä tehdään sivistyneiden ihmisten ilman erikoisolosuhteita olevassa Euroopassa. Siksi on OK että ihmiset ja bussit ajelevat ja kävelevät keskenään kaikkialla bussiterminaaleissa ja bussit ajavat ahtaillakin kaduilla vain jalkakäytäväkorotuksen eristäminä jalankulkijoiden vierellä. Mutta kiskoilla kulkevalla laitteella ei tule kysymykseen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun rakennetaan metroa, sen on oltava sellainen että kukaan ei vahingossa jää junan alle eikä telo itseään, mutta bussi- ja ratikka- ja myös junapuolella sallitaan millaiset itsemurhaviritykset vain.
> 
> Kyllä länsimetrosta saataisiin puolet hinnasta pois jos:...


Länsimetrolle vaaditut turvallisuusrakenteet eivät ole tarpeen maantasoisessa raideliikenteessä, sen enempää ratikalle kuin metrojunillekaan. Koska kyse ei ole suljetusta ja häiriötilanteessa pimeästä tilasta, josta ei pääse pois.

Täytyykö tosiaan käydä yksitellen tämä lista läpi:




> - sen rakentaa RHK tavalliseksi rautatieksi


Jos se tekee sen tunneliin, säännöt ovat samat. Vertaa Vuosaaren sataman tunneli. Se on ilman sitä, mitä länsimetrolta vaaditaan, joten siellä ei kuljeteta ihmisiä.




> - jätetään laiturit mataliksi. Silloin voidaan ajaa junilla joissa on portaat alas asti, eikä tarvita erillisia poistumiskäytäviä hätätilanteita varten.


Kun laiturin korkeus on 35 cm, raiteelle joutunut pääsee sieltä pois yhdellä askeleella. Se on eri asia kuin kamppailla metri ylöspäin. Portaita ei tarvita kalustolle 35 cm laiturilla, koska ovet ja lattia voivat olla laiturin tasolla. Hätäpoistumiskäytävät liittyvät suljettuihin tunnelitiloihin, eivät laitureihin.




> - jätetään automaattinen kulunvalvonta pois, ja ajetaan pelkkien opastimien turvin


Juuri näin. Kallita kun ovat insinöörien lelut. Opastimilla on ajettu rautateillä reilusti yli 150 vuotta. Turvallisuuteen liittyy pakkopyäsytys, ei se, että junassa ei ole kuljettajaa.




> - jätetään asemilta liukuportaat pois.


Näin voi tehdä, kun tehdään maantasoista katuympäristöön sopivaa metroa, jossa laiturit ovat maanpinnan tasolla.




> Syvimmällä maan alla oleville asemille hissi joka huolletaan joka toinen vuosi. Jos hissi jää jumiin niin onhan siinä tarra missä hissikorjaajien puhelinnumero.


Ei pidä tehdä maanalaisia asemia.




> - ei tarvita uusia junia vaan vanhat Sm1-junat savat kelvata, ja ruuhka-aikaan voidaan ajaa myös veturijunilla.


Mitähän vikaa näissä oikeasti on? Ainakin ovat nopeampia ja istuinpaikkojakin on enemmän kuin HKL:n junissa.




> Junista kytketään pois ovi-automatiikka, ja matkustajat avaavat ja sulkevat itse ovet. Tuuletuskin hoituu paremmin kun kesäaikaan ajetaan ovet auki.


Taitaa jo mennä ohi aiheen. Mutta epäilemättä turvallisempaa olisi metronkin ovissa, jos jokaisen kohdalla olisi junaemäntä niitä avaamassa ja sulkemassa. Työllisyyskin hoituisi.  :Smile: 




> - mitään kallista metrotaidetta ei hommata vaan annetaan kontulan karjujen bommata asemien seiniin tagejä


Vähissä on taide nykymetrossakin. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä, ettei rahaa jää estetiikkaan.




> - maanpäällisille asemille ei mitään katoksia, täysin turhia


Niinpä varmaankin, koska eihän liityntäliikenteen vaihdosta ole mitään haittaa...




> - infokyltit ja laiturinäytöt jätetään pois. Kyllä jokainen oman kotiasemansa tuntee, ja osaahan aikuinen lukea aikataulukirjaa.


Enpä ole havainnut aikataulukirjan lukijoita metroa käyttäessäni. Maanpäällisessä liikenteessä tosiaankin jokainen tuntee oman kotiseutunsa, joten kylttejä ei paljon tarvita. Maan alta kotipaikkaa onkin vaikea tunnistaa. Eli jälleen etu maanpäälliselle liikenteelle.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Niin, mainittakoon vielä, että Kontulassa on (tai ainakin oli) upeat 80-luvun nuorten maalaamat värikkäät taideteokset metroaseman seinällä.





> Tukholman Tunnelbanaa sanotaan maailman pisimmäksi taidenäyttelyksi... Luulisi, että toimisi myös Helsingissä.


En tiedä Kontulan taiteesta sen enempää, mutta SRS:n metrosivuilla on otsikossa kuva Kontulan aseman ulkopihalla olevasta sähkökopista, jonka seinässä on maalaus. Henry Pullan ja Kimmo Hela-Aron "graffiti" vuodelta 1988, jossa parivaljakko (hevosia) vetää 100-sarjan junaa.

Saman linkin alaosassa on sitten luettelo asemilla olevista taideteoksista. Sörnäinen-Myllypuro väliltä ne puuttuvat, mutta kaikilla muilla asemilla niitä on. Että on tuo taiteiden vaatimus aika hyvällä mallilla Helsingissäkin.

----------


## Compact

> Neuvostoliitossa oli tapana koristella rumia betonirakennuksia iloisilla maalauksilla. Miksi tällaista ei voitaisi harrastaa Suomessakin? (Sosnovyj Borin ydinvoimala)


Tarkoitat siis että riisuttua, mutta siitä huolimatta älyttömän kallista Espoon metroa voi jo nyt tässä vaiheessa verrata Sosialististen Neuvostotasavaltojen Liiton parhaimpiin tieteellis-teknisiin saavutuksiin, eli esim. tuohon lähiatomivoimalaan. Sijaitsee 150 km Kotkasta ja samanmoinen matka lisää niin ollaan Länsimetron ytimessä.

Länsimetron saa kaikkein halvimmalla "kauniiksi", kun paljaat betonipinnat annetaan itä-Helsingin graffitijengeille temmellyskentäksi. Espoossahan ei tuota taiteen alalajia tunneta, osata eikä harrasteta. Herraskaisten penskat  käyvät sen sijaan pyhäkoulua, partiota, marttaliiton nuortenleireillä kokkaamassa etanaruokia ja mitä nyt pappan piikkiin kulutetaan aikaa kolopallo- ja verkkopallokentillä, ja kenties välillä ajellaan muskeliveneillä.

Siis Espoon metroasemien ovet jätetään yöksi auki vartioimatta niin eiköhän asemille saada kaunis maalipinta muutaman viikon aikana! Taiteilijat maksavat itse työskentelynsä ja tarvikkeensa (jos ei ole varastettu Itäkeskuksen maaliliikkeistä).

----------


## Albert

> En tiedä Kontulan taiteesta sen enempää, mutta SRS:n metrosivuilla on otsikossa kuva Kontulan aseman ulkopihalla olevasta sähkökopista, jonka seinässä on maalaus. Henry Pullan ja Kimmo Hela-Aron "graffiti" vuodelta 1988, jossa parivaljakko (hevosia) vetää 100-sarjan junaa.





> Graffititeoksia laituritasolla radan takaseinässä, Henry Pulla ja Kimmo Hela-Aro, 1988


Ja sitten viitataan "otsikkokuvaan" joo. On vähän tietysti huonosti siinä ilmaistu  :Icon Frown:  . 
Mutta pariveto ei ole Pullan ja kumppanin. Siitä olen muistavinani, että se oli kuitenkin "HKL:n hyväksymä". Tekijöistä en tiedä mitään.
Pitäisi ihan mennä katsomaan onko niitä laituritason graffiteja ja tuota parivetoakaan enää olemassa.
Mutta kuka uskaltaa mennä Kontulaan saati Kontulan metroasemalle  :Eek:  .

----------


## sebastin

> Länsimetron saa kaikkein halvimmalla "kauniiksi", kun paljaat betonipinnat annetaan itä-Helsingin graffitijengeille temmellyskentäksi. Espoossahan ei tuota taiteen alalajia tunneta, osata eikä harrasteta. Herraskaisten penskat  käyvät sen sijaan pyhäkoulua, partiota, marttaliiton nuortenleireillä kokkaamassa etanaruokia ja mitä nyt pappan piikkiin kulutetaan aikaa kolopallo- ja verkkopallokentillä, ja kenties välillä ajellaan muskeliveneillä.
> 
> Siis Espoon metroasemien ovet jätetään yöksi auki vartioimatta niin eiköhän asemille saada kaunis maalipinta muutaman viikon aikana! Taiteilijat maksavat itse työskentelynsä ja tarvikkeensa (jos ei ole varastettu Itäkeskuksen maaliliikkeistä).


No se on ainakin hyvä että noille nuorille riittää tekemistä. Mutta määritelmääsi Etelä-Espoosta on vaikea uskoa, varsinkin kun on nähnyt toista. Helsingissä on monia alueita mitkä pesevät mennen tullen Etelä-Espoon lähiöghettoja. Esimerkiksi Vuosaari on paljon rauhallisempaa aluetta kuin Matinkylä ja Olari.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa jo mennä ohi aiheen. Mutta epäilemättä turvallisempaa olisi metronkin ovissa, jos jokaisen kohdalla olisi junaemäntä niitä avaamassa ja sulkemassa. Työllisyyskin hoituisi.


Nytkö vasta huomasit? Tarkoituksenani oli kuvata miten pk-seudun lähijunaliikenne toimi vielä n vuosikymmen sitten.

Kirjoitukseni ei ollut mikään vakava ehdotus millaiseksi länsimetro pitää rakentaa, ja pyydän anteeksi kontulalaistenkin puolesta jos jollain tavalla osui pahaan paikkaan. 

Mitä ajoin takaa, on se, että miksi metron pitää olla rakennettu ikäänkuin idiootteja varten? Automaattimetrossa pitä olla kaikenlaisia turvaovia ja laser-tunnistimia, sekä infojärjestelmä kuin lentokentällä ikäänkuin?

Lisäksi kysyn, että miten on mahdollista että Kehärata joka on yhtä pitkä kuin länsimetro ja jota on suunniteltu yhtä kauan kuin länsimetroa, maksaa yhä vain 500 milj kun taas länsimetron hinta kohosi noin äkkiä 500 miljoonasta 800 miljoonan?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaaditteko Länsiväylää ajaville busseille näillä perusteilla 50-60 km/h huippunopeuden? Tai fyysisen eristyksen, bussin kestävän teräskaiteen bussikaistan ja kaikkien bussin käyttämien kaistojen molemmin puolin?


Oikeastaan vaatisin. Mutta mielipiteilläni ei ole merkitystä koska tieliikenne ja erityisesti linja-autoliikenne on valtiovallan erityisessä suojelussa. Suomessa sattuu n kerran viikossa busseille jokin onnettomuus joissa matkustajia loukkaantuu, ja harvemmin se on "kuskin vika", ellei kyseessä ole jokin ihan törkeä rikkomus kuten rattijuoppous tms. 

Jos muistat Konginkankaan onnettomuuden, niin sitä ei noteerattu mitenkään  että bussi ajoi ylinopeutta, kun onnettomuuden syistä ja aiheuttajasta väännettiin peistä eri foorumeilla ja käytiin oikeutta. Kaikkia muita mahdollisia osapuolia syyllistettiin, mm Tielaitoksen kunnossapidosta vastaavia sekä rekkayhtiön työnjohtoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puhummeko nyt samoista asioista?


Kyllä me puhumme. Stadtbahnin alkuperäinen idea oli tehdä metroa, jota aluksi ajetaan raitiovaunuilla. Näin voitiin rakentaa keskustojen alle metrotunnelit tarvitsematta rakentaa saman tien metrorataa myös keskustan ulkopuolelle. Idea syntyi 1960-luvulla, tunneleita rakennettiin 1970-luvulla ja 1980-luvulla myönnettiin, että touhu on järjettömän kallista, joten raitioteitä ei pureta esikaupungeista ja rakenneta tilalle metroratoja.

Lisää tietoa Stadtbahneista kaupunkiliikenne.netissä.




> ...minä en tarkoita ideallani että Espooseen rakennettaisiin esimetro joka myöhemin muuttettaisin metroksi, vaan rakennettaisiin kerralla valmiksi kevyempi, raitiovaunukalustoa käyttävä Stadtbahn.


Ymmärsin näin, mutta kun ei ole mitään syytä panna Stadtbahnia tunneliin keskustassa, niin miksi siten tehtäisiin.

Tosiasia myös on, että Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä on tehtävä rakenteellinen muutos, jotta metrotunnelia voi käyttää johonkin muuhun kuin metroliikenteeseen. Laajasalon raitiotie tulee vähentämään metron kuormaa Kulosaaren sillalla joka on kriittinen kohta. Mutta jos metroa jatketaan Sipooseen, ollaan jälleen radan kapasiteetin ylärajalla. Ja vielä hullummaksi mentäisiin, jos HKL:n halut alentaa radan kapasiteettia 33 % lyhyillä asemilla toteutuu.

Rakenteellinen muutos tarkoittaa Laajasalon raitiotien tapaan sitä, ettei joukkoliikenneverkko ole idässä yhden metrosillan varassa. Raidejokeri auttaa tässä samoin kuin Laajasalon rata. Mutta ne eivät riitä. Toinen ongelma on puuttuva Pasilan tason poikittainen yhteys, missä tämä sama metron jäykkyys ja Kulosaaren sillan kriittisyys ovat ongelmana.




> Toivottavasti sinä ja muut TramWest-työryhmän jäsenet ettte pahastu jos jossain vaiheessa kirjoitan jonkun mielipideirjoituksen johonkin espoolaiseen paikallislehteen, ja lainaan TramWestin sivuilta ja kaupunkiliikenne.net:issä esitettyjä faktoja, jos Espoossa tulee ajankohtaiseksi repiä metropäätös auki ja pohtia vaihtoehtoja.


Ei millään muotoa. Päin vastoin, on sen parempi, mitä enemmän ideoidaan joukoliikenteen todellista kehittämistä. Mitoitukseltaan sopimattoman metron laajentamista en pidä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisenä vaan kehittämisen esteenä. Siksi kaikki muut ideat ovat tervetulleita. 




> Onko niin että HKL käyttää omien raitioteidensä rakentamiseen vain kaupungin omia työntekijöitä vai tilataanko radanrakennusurakoita myös ulkopuolisilta urakoitsijoilta, ja missä suhteessa?


Tilataan avoimella kilpailutuksella, ja rataa on ollut tekemässä mm. VR-Rata ja joku saksalainenkin yrittäjä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Onko niin että HKL käyttää omien raitioteidensä rakentamiseen vain kaupungin omia työntekijöitä vai tilataanko radanrakennusurakoita myös ulkopuolisilta urakoitsijoilta, ja missä suhteessa?


Nykyiset raitiotiehankkeet teetetään pitkälti urakoitsijoilla. Sähköt taidetaan tehdä omana työnä, joka kuitenkin laskutetaan projektilta. HKL:n yksiköt ovat tulosvastuullisia.

----------


## late-

> Tuo ulostuloaukko/Lauttasaaren asema on tietenkin tärkeä asia, ja vaikka se vaatisi erikoistöitä maakerrosten tms vuoksi, niin saaren keskeltä löytyy rakentamaton paikka sille jossa työt voitaisiin toteuttaa niin että ne häiritsisi mahdollisimman vähän liikennettä ja muita päivittäisiä toimintoja, mitä en usko TW:n linjauksen Porkkalankadun kohdalla tehtävien kaivuutöiden tekevän.


Ruukinlahden puisto lienee ainoa realistinen pintaannousupaikka. Pysäkkiä sinne ei välttämättä kannata tehdä lainkaan, koska puisto on joltensakin syrjässä kaikesta. Lauttasaarta pitäisi siis palvella pinnalla läpiajavilla vuoroilla kuten varsinaisessakin suunnitelmassa tehdään.

Betonitunnelipysäkille en järkevää paikkaa Lauttasaaresta keksi. Ostoskeskuksen kohdalla ollaan korkeahkon mäen päällä ja tunneliaseman tekeminen vaatisi katujen rajuja avaamisia siinä missä Ruoholahdessakin.

----------


## late-

> Automaattisuunnitelmassa ajetaan 260 istumapaikan junia 2 minuutin vuorovälillä eli 7800 istumapaikkaa tunnissa, kun nykyisin ajetaan 390 istumapaikan junia 4 minuutin vuorovälillä eli 5850 istumapaikkaa tunnissa. Automaattisuunnitelma lisää siis istumapaikkatarjontaa noin 33 %.


Antero jo mainitsikin, että automaattimetron vuoroväli on nykyisin 2,5 minuuttia. Istumapaikkatarjonta on siten alle 7% nykyistä suurempi. HKL on voimakkaasti lobannut tiheän liikenteen ulottamista vain Kamppiin tai Lauttasaareen. Lauttasaaren ja Tapiolan väliä pidetään turhana ylitarjontana, joka Espoon on maksettava. Espookaan ei ensisijaisesti ajattele istumapaikkatarjontaa, vaan Tapiolan terminaalin palvelutasoa. 

Itämetron Sipoon haaralle on tulossa merkittävästi lisää asutusta ja itämetron suurimmat kuormat voivat vielä kasvaa. HKL:n näkemyksen mukaan junien kuormitusta on mahdollista kasvattaa nykyisestä, jos niin käy. Tämä ei ole aivan linjassa sen kanssa, että HKL yrittäisi kovasti parantaa matkustusväljyyttä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rakenteellinen muutos tarkoittaa Laajasalon raitiotien tapaan sitä, ettei joukkoliikenneverkko ole idässä yhden metrosillan varassa. Raidejokeri auttaa tässä samoin kuin Laajasalon rata. Mutta ne eivät riitä. Toinen ongelma on puuttuva Pasilan tason poikittainen yhteys, missä tämä sama metron jäykkyys ja Kulosaaren sillan kriittisyys ovat ongelmana.


Jos mielestäsi Kulosaren sillan kapasiteetti ei riitä, niin mitä ehdotat?

Omalla ehdotuksellani tarkoitan, että länsiliikenne joka on ainakin toistaiseksi itäliikennettä vähäisempää, erotetaan omaksi verkostoksi, mahdollisesti yhdistäen Laajasalon linjaan.  Ihan kuten TramWestissa, mutta minun ehdotuksessani keskustassa tunnelissa. Molemmissa tapauksissa ei metrossa tarvitsisi ajaa lyhyillä junilla.

Jos kapasiteettia pitää nostaa idässä, niin kai se Heli-rata olisi sitten yksi vaihtoehto Sipoon metrolle, mutta riittääkö rautateiden kapasiteetti sitten enää?

Tai niin yksinkertaainen juttu että tuplataan Kulosaren sillan kapasiteetti?




> Tilataan avoimella kilpailutuksella, ja rataa on ollut tekemässä mm. VR-Rata ja joku saksalainenkin yrittäjä.


Kiitos, tämä tieto rauhoitti joksikin aikaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruukinlahden puisto lienee ainoa realistinen pintaannousupaikka. Pysäkkiä sinne ei välttämättä kannata tehdä lainkaan, koska puisto on joltensakin syrjässä kaikesta. Lauttasaarta pitäisi siis palvella pinnalla läpiajavilla vuoroilla kuten varsinaisessakin suunnitelmassa tehdään.
> 
> Betonitunnelipysäkille en järkevää paikkaa Lauttasaaresta keksi. Ostoskeskuksen kohdalla ollaan korkeahkon mäen päällä ja tunneliaseman tekeminen vaatisi katujen rajuja avaamisia siinä missä Ruoholahdessakin.


Sitten kun ja jos homma tulee ajankohtaiseksi, niin voihan Lauttasareen rakentaa uusi ostoskeskus puistoon aseman lähelle, sekä asuntoja sen ympärille. Vanha ostari voidaan purkaa ja tehdä siitä puisto, jos joku haluaa.

Jos TW rakennetaan kokonaan pintaversiona, niin en silloinkaan kannata että  vaunut ajavat saaren ohi pysähtymättä, vaan jonkinlaista pysäkkiä sopivaan paikkaan sekä  rakentamista sen ympärille, jos on tilaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos mielestäsi Kulosaren sillan kapasiteetti ei riitä, niin mitä ehdotat?


No minun mielestäni Kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti on noin 36.000 hlö/h suuntaan, mutta jos seisominen on synti jne...  :Wink:  

Kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti on oikeasti maksimissaan 40 junaa tunnissa suuntaan, jos kulunvalvonta sen sallii. Tämä on sellainen Pariisin metron tahti mm. linjalla 1. Mutta tämä tahti edellyttää sitä, että kaikki junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla samassa tahdissa. Henkilökapasiteetti on sitten kiinni junapituuksista.

Se, mihin pitää pyrkiä, on Kulosaaren sillan junamäärän vähentäminen ajamalla junia muita reittejä sinne, minne ihmiset ovat menossa. Vapautuvaa junakapasiteettia tarvitaan minusta tulevaisuudessa siihen, että sillan kautta pääsee muuallekin kuin Helsingin keskustaan. Tämähän ei 100-vuotta vanhaan metroideaan oikein istu. Mutta jos vaikka ryhdyttäisiin ajattelemaan metrorataa raskasraidejunaratana, niin silloin on heti sallittua, että asemalla pysähtyy eri linjatunnuksin olevia junia, jotka myös menevät eri paikkoihin. (Huom: En ehdota ajattelemaan pikaratikkana, niin vältetään allergiaoireita.)

Mutta muuallekin on päästävä. Jos joukkoliikenteellä ei pääse, niin mennään autolla, kun sillä pääsee. Kulosaaren sillan länsipäässä on vaihde ja monta auto- ja bussivuoroa käyttää sitä vaihdetta mennäkseen Pasilan suuntaan.




> Jos kapasiteettia pitää nostaa idässä, niin kai se Heli-rata olisi sitten yksi vaihtoehto Sipoon metrolle, mutta riittääkö rautateiden kapasiteetti sitten enää?


No juu, Sipoo on sitten kokonaan toinen ongelma. Sieltäkin pitäisi päästä muualle kuin vain yhteen suuntaan, joka on Rautatieasema Helsingissä. Jokeri 3 ja Jokeri 4 -bussilinjat eivät ihan tähän riitä. Mutta jos kaikki rahat pannaan muutamaan metrokilometriin, niin muuta ei saada ja autoilu sen kuin lisääntyy. Jos taas ilmastonmuutoksen vuoksi autoliu käy oikeasti liian kalliiksi, niin Sipoon metsämaat eivät mene kaupaksi. Ei edes Harkimon Sipoonranta, koska veneillä kuljetaan vielä vähemmän kuin autoilla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No minun mielestäni Kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti on noin 36.000 hlö/h suuntaan, mutta jos seisominen on synti jne...  
> 
> Mutta muuallekin on päästävä. Jos joukkoliikenteellä ei pääse, niin mennään autolla, kun sillä pääsee. Kulosaaren sillan länsipäässä on vaihde ja monta auto- ja bussivuoroa käyttää sitä vaihdetta mennäkseen Pasilan suuntaan.


Jos Pasilaa ryhdytään tosissaan joskus rakentamaan pilvenpiirtäjäkeskukseksi, niin silloin Helsingin kaupungilla on kyllä rahaa myös rakentaa metro molemmista suunnista sinne, ja tarvittaessa rakentaa toinen ratasilta Kulosaaren salmen yli nykyisen viereen. 




> No juu, Sipoo on sitten kokonaan toinen ongelma. Sieltäkin pitäisi päästä muualle kuin vain yhteen suuntaan, joka on Rautatieasema Helsingissä. Jokeri 3 ja Jokeri 4 -bussilinjat eivät ihan tähän riitä. Mutta jos kaikki rahat pannaan muutamaan metrokilometriin, niin muuta ei saada ja autoilu sen kuin lisääntyy.


Kuvittelisin että alkuvaiheessa Sipoosta liitettäville alueille muuttaa väkeä joilla on työpaikka joko itä-Helsingissä tai Helsingin keskustassa, jolloin metro tai ennen sitä syöttöbussi ajaa asian. Jos työpaikka Vantaalla tai pohjois-Helsingissä niin busseilla liikkuminen varmaan hoituu. Jos Pasilaan pääsisi metrolla idästä niin myös sitä kautta pääsee ratojen varsille jne.




> Jos taas ilmastonmuutoksen vuoksi autoliu käy oikeasti liian kalliiksi, niin Sipoon metsämaat eivät mene kaupaksi. Ei edes Harkimon Sipoonranta, koska veneillä kuljetaan vielä vähemmän kuin autoilla.


Harkimo tähdännee myydä villansa joutilaan luokan edustajille joiden ei ole pakko joka päivä mennä töihin. Eikä se heidän veneilyäkään estä, vaikka purjevene ainakin nykyhinnoilla vielä liikahtaa kalliimmalla kun moottorivene, jos on Harkimoa uskoakseen: _"Att segla är som att bränna sedlar och ta en kall dusch"_

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...silloin Helsingin kaupungilla on kyllä rahaa myös rakentaa metro molemmista suunnista sinne, ja tarvittaessa rakentaa toinen ratasilta Kulosaaren salmen yli nykyisen viereen.


Tämähän se varsinainen älyvapauden huipentuma olisi!  :Eek:  Metroradan ongelma on, että sen kanssa keskitetään keinotekoisesti joukkoliikennepalvelua, kun tarve on päinvastainen eli hajauttaminen. Ei ole vähäisintäkään järkeä käyttää rahaa ja rakentaa kahta metrorataa rinnakkain! Mutta eihän tämäkään asia pidä paikkaansa Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa. Täällähän pitää Töölön allekin rakentaa 2 metroa!




> Kuvittelisin että alkuvaiheessa Sipoosta liitettäville alueille muuttaa väkeä joilla on työpaikka joko itä-Helsingissä tai Helsingin keskustassa, jolloin metro tai ennen sitä syöttöbussi ajaa asian...


Minäpä veikkaan, että Sipooseen muuttaa henkilöitä, joiden perheissä on keskimäärin 2,5 autoa. Jos vaimo suostuukin ajamaan Itäkeskuksen liityntäpysäköintiin, mies ei suostu  tai ei voi, koska metrolla ei pääse sinne, missä on duuni jossain Kehä 3:lla. Nämä ihmiset tarvitsevat metroa 30 vuoden kuluttua yhtä vähän kuin espoolaiset nyt.

Pitäisi alkaa tajuta, ettei ongelma ole Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus, vaan Helsingin ulkopuolella olevien alueiden saavuttamattomuus.

Katsokaa TramWestin karttaa ja miettikää Tapiolaa rataverkon keskipisteenä. TramWestissä on ihan sama sormimalli kuin H:gin keskustassa, mutta se kämmen sijaitsee Tapiolassa.


Saman pitäisi toteutua kaikissa aluekeskuskissa, silloin tänne syntyisi joukkoliikenteen verkko ja seutu olisi elinvoimainen, eivät ainoastaan muutamat autoilun varassa elävät kauppakeskukset. Pari kehämäistä bussilinjaa toteutettuna edes ratikoina ei tähän riitä. Liikkumisen tarvetta kuvaa tieverkon kuormitus, joukkoliikenteen tulee tarjota samaa - tai sitten tapahtuu kuten nyt, eli ihmiset liikkuvat autoilla.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

> Maan päälle ja meren rantaan aavojen maisemien ääreen rakennetaan samaan aikaan 50 kerroksisia skyscrapereita. Miksi ja kenelle?


Kannatan Espoon sosiaalidemokroimista ynnä vihreitä arvoja.

----------


## kemkim

> Minäpä veikkaan, että Sipooseen muuttaa henkilöitä, joiden perheissä on keskimäärin 2,5 autoa. Jos vaimo suostuukin ajamaan Itäkeskuksen liityntäpysäköintiin, mies ei suostu  tai ei voi, koska metrolla ei pääse sinne, missä on duuni jossain Kehä 3:lla. Nämä ihmiset tarvitsevat metroa 30 vuoden kuluttua yhtä vähän kuin espoolaiset nyt


30 vuoden päästä öljy on niin niukassa, että vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Veikkaan, että iso osa tämän päivän työpaikoistakin, jotka perustuvat paperinpyörittelyyn ja tietokoneiden näpyttelyyn tulevat katoamaan. Työpaikat voidaan siirtää Helsingin keskustaan, jos tahdotaan. Niiden katoaminen Kehä III:lle ei ole luonnonlaki, vaan seurausta siitä, että keskustan toimitaloja muutetaan asuintaloiksi.
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/energia/article40517.ece

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämähän se varsinainen älyvapauden huipentuma olisi!  Metroradan ongelma on, että sen kanssa keskitetään keinotekoisesti joukkoliikennepalvelua, kun tarve on päinvastainen eli hajauttaminen. Ei ole vähäisintäkään järkeä käyttää rahaa ja rakentaa kahta metrorataa rinnakkain! Mutta eihän tämäkään asia pidä paikkaansa Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa. Täällähän pitää Töölön allekin rakentaa 2 metroa!


Etkö itse kirjoittanut että Pasilaan olisi hyvä vetää haara nykyisestä metrosta (välimatka vaivaiset 2 km)? Edellyttäen että Pasilasta tulee sellainen "Helsingin toinen keskusta" jota monet ovat visioineet? Pasilasta Töölöön riittää yksi metro tai Pisara, jompikumpi. Jos kaupunki ja  liikeyritykset eivät ymmärrä Pasilan mahdollisen vetovoiman päälle ja Pasila on vielä 10-15 vuoden päästä samannäköistä nuhjuista laitakaupunkia kuin nyt, niin sitten asialle ei voi mitään.




> Pitäisi alkaa tajuta, ettei ongelma ole Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus, vaan Helsingin ulkopuolella olevien alueiden saavuttamattomuus.
> 
> Saman pitäisi toteutua kaikissa aluekeskuskissa, silloin tänne syntyisi joukkoliikenteen verkko ja seutu olisi elinvoimainen, eivät ainoastaan muutamat autoilun varassa elävät kauppakeskukset. Pari kehämäistä bussilinjaa toteutettuna edes ratikoina ei tähän riitä. Liikkumisen tarvetta kuvaa tieverkon kuormitus, joukkoliikenteen tulee tarjota samaa - tai sitten tapahtuu kuten nyt, eli ihmiset liikkuvat autoilla.


ja 




> Työpaikat voidaan siirtää Helsingin keskustaan, jos tahdotaan.


Tuo, että työpaikkoja ripotellaan pitkin moottoriteitä, paikkoihin joissa ei ole raideliikennettä lähimaillakaan (tai ei ole rakenteilla) pitäsi kieltää, kuten Kööpenhaminassa ja joissakin muissa "oikeissa" metropoleissa. Silloin moni perhe säästyisi sen toisen auton hankkimisesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Tunnelit eivät ole itsetarkoitus. Kun niillä ei voiteta mitään, ainoastaan lisätään kustannuksia ja alennetaan palvelutasoa, niitä ei pidä tehdä.


Rakentamalla ratikkatunneli välille Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari ja ohjaamalla pikaratikat jo Rautatientorilta tunnelia pitkin ohi ruuhkaisimman keskustan on useitakin etuja. Suurimmat nykyisen TW-suunnitelman liikenteen sujuvuuteen liittyvät potentiaaliset riskitekijät korostuvat nimenomaan keskustan päässä. Lisäksi pikaratikan olisi syytä olla nopea edes jollain osuudella (tässä tapauksessa Helsingin keskustassa), jotta ero hidasratikoihin säilyisi ja se palvelisi paremmin sitä tarkoitusta jota varten se rakennetaan.




> Me emme lähde suunnittelemaan esitetylle ratkaisulle vaihtoehtoisia tunneliratkaisuja, koska ne ovat huonompia ja kalliimpia. Asioita on työn aikana pohdittu ja huonot vaihtoehdot on karsittu. Tunneleista kiinnostuneet voivat laskea länsimetron hankesuunnitelman perusteella tunnelin hinnaksi varman päälle 20 M€/km ja jokasen aseman hinnaksi 50 M€. Ja sitten päälle 14 % suunnitteluun ja rakennuttamiseen.


Jonkin näköistä rehellisyyttä kustannusten arviointiin, jos saan pyytää. Jokunen viesti sitten kirjoitit että L-metrosuunnitelman mukaisesti tunneli maksaa 18 milliä/km. Uusia asemia olisi tasan yksi (Lauttasaari), eikä sitäkään ole pakko rakentaa Espoon palatsimetroasema-sapluunalla, joten eiköhän senkin hinta olisi painettavissa 50 millistä lähemmäs TW-suunnitelman tunnelliaseman hintaa. Tuskinpa TW-suunnitelman kustannusarvioonkaan on varmuuden vuoksi lähdetty tekemään suhteellisesti yhtä suuria varauksia kun mitä tunneliehdotukselle ehdotat.

Tunnelivaihtoehdon huonous/hyvyys on puolestaan suurelta osin subjektiivinen näkemys, kuten varmasti olet huomannut tämän asian tiimoilta käydyn keskustelun yhteydessä.




> Tosiasia myös on, että Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä on tehtävä rakenteellinen muutos, jotta metrotunnelia voi käyttää johonkin muuhun kuin metroliikenteeseen.


No joo, Kumpi nyt on sitten suurempi rakenteellinen muutos TW-suunnitelman mukainen pikaratikan integroiminen kantakaupungin hidasratikkaverkkoon vai helsingin metro"verkoston" karsiminen kahdella asemalla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Rakentamalla ratikkatunneli välille Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari ja ohjaamalla pikaratikat jo Rautatientorilta tunnelia pitkin ohi ruuhkaisimman keskustan on useitakin etuja. Suurimmat nykyisen TW-suunnitelman liikenteen sujuvuuteen liittyvät potentiaaliset riskitekijät korostuvat nimenomaan keskustan päässä.


Johan silllä (Tramwestillä) on jo "tunneli" ruuhkaisimmassa keskustassa -> Satamaradan kuilussa se ohittaa mutkaisimman osuuden Helsingin keskustan katuverkosta. Osuus Rautatieasemalta itään on sitten taas sen verta "suoraa", että sinne 100 % valoetuuksien jne. järjestäminen on vain poliittisesta ja ns. virkamiestahdosta kiiinni.




> Jonkin näköistä rehellisyyttä kustannusten arviointiin, jos saan pyytää. Jokunen viesti sitten kirjoitit että L-metrosuunnitelman mukaisesti tunneli maksaa 18 milliä/km. Uusia asemia olisi tasan yksi (Lauttasaari), eikä sitäkään ole pakko rakentaa Espoon palatsimetroasema-sapluunalla, joten eiköhän senkin hinta olisi painettavissa 50 millistä lähemmäs TW-suunnitelman tunnelliaseman hintaa.


Tunneliaseman voi verhoilla vaikka marmorilaatoilla, eikä sekään (kai?) maksa 10 miljoonaa euroa... Ratatunneli maksaa tuon 18 miljoonaa euroa/km, asema 50 milj euroa.




> Tuskinpa TW-suunnitelman kustannusarvioonkaan on varmuuden vuoksi lähdetty tekemään suhteellisesti yhtä suuria varauksia kun mitä tunneliehdotukselle ehdotat.


Jos TW-suunnitelman kustannusarvio on tehty ns. huonoimman vaihtoehdon mukaan (mitä rakentaminen ON maksanut Kampissa), ja Länsimetron kustannusarvio tuntuu vaihelevan kerran kuussa, niin kumpi lienee luotettavampi?




> Tunnelivaihtoehdon huonous/hyvyys on puolestaan suurelta osin subjektiivinen näkemys, kuten varmasti olet huomannut tämän asian tiimoilta käydyn keskustelun yhteydessä.


Ainoa "hyvä" tunneliratkaisu, jonka olen toistaiseksi nähnyt, on Budapestin Földalatti, eli metrolinja nro. 1 (keltainen). Sielläkin viinakauppa oli lähempänä metroasemaa kuin hotelli  :Wink: 




> No joo, Kumpi nyt on sitten suurempi rakenteellinen muutos TW-suunnitelman mukainen pikaratikan integroiminen kantakaupungin hidasratikkaverkkoon vai helsingin metro"verkoston" karsiminen kahdella asemalla.


Ensimmäinen vaatii asennemuutosta (tai virkamiesten vaihtamista), toinen rahaa... Kumman valitset?

T. raitiovaununkuljettaja vuodesta 2004

----------


## petteri

> Jos TW-suunnitelman kustannusarvio on tehty ns. huonoimman vaihtoehdon mukaan (mitä rakentaminen ON maksanut Kampissa), ja Länsimetron kustannusarvio tuntuu vaihelevan kerran kuussa, niin kumpi lienee luotettavampi?


On ihan päivänselvää, että länsimetron kustannusarvio on nyt paljon tarkempi Tramwestin, kun hanke on suunnittelultaan kohta urakkatarjousvaiheessa. Länsimetron suunnitteluun on käytetty  miljoonia euroja.

Kun Tramwestistä ei ole yksityiskohtaisia rakentamiskelpoisia suunnitelmia, Tramwestin kustannusarvio on tietysti paljon epätarkempi. Kaikissa hankkeissa kustannusarvio tarkentuu yksityiskohtaisessa suunnittelussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuten sanoin,* hintahämäyksen kertoi Tramwest-projektiin osallistunut - eli tämä tuli Tramwest-projektin sisältä tämä tieto*.


Tästähän meillä on vain sinun sanasi. Ja kuten kommenteista voi nähdä, sillä on kovin vähän painoarvoa. Tarkoituksenasi siis vain lienee kylvää epäluuloa TramWestiin osallistuneita henkilöitä kohtaan. Kyllähän se aina johonkin valitettavasti uppoaa. Mutta eipähän harmi ole suuri, etkä tällä foorumilla suurta julkisuutta väitteillesi muutenkaan saa. Kuten sanoin jo aikaisemmin, tällä keskustelulla on minulle lähinnä viihdearvoa. Foorumitrollien ammuskelu on melkein yhtä hupaisaa kuin tietokonepelitrollien ammuskelu, mutta grafiikka ei ole kyllä ihan yhtä immersoivaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:27 ----------




> No se ainakin on että Etelä-Espoo tiivistyy runsaasti seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana.


Tästä asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat lukea vaikka tämän hesarin jutun. Sen jälkeen voi vaikka pienen itkun tirauttaa, jos siltä tuntuu. Vähintäänkin lyödä otsaansa kämmenellä. Espoo nimittäin jatkaa espoolaisuuttaan, oli metroa tai ei. Ei niin, että metrolla tosiaan olisi siihen mitään vaikutusta muuallakaan. Jos rakennetaan autokaupunkia, sitä syntyy ihan yhtä lailla metroradan varteen kuin muuallekin.

----------


## 339-DF

> mutta grafiikka ei ole kyllä ihan yhtä immersoivaa.


Vaikka saat nauttia Hesarin ammattilaisgrafiikasta Seba-Rennen avatarissa?  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Foorumitrollien ammuskelu on melkein yhtä hupaisaa kuin tietokonepelitrollien ammuskelu, mutta grafiikka ei ole kyllä ihan yhtä immersoivaa.


Ja jotta ei tulisi pienintäkään mahdollisuutta virhekäsityksiin, täsmennän, että tarkoitan toki viestinnällistä alasampumista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja jotta ei tulisi pienintäkään mahdollisuutta virhekäsityksiin, täsmennän, että tarkoitan toki viestinnällistä alasampumista.


Ei tullut mieleenkään tällainen aspekti... Mutta rinnalla käytävään HS-keskusteluun viitaten en voi nyt olla toteamatta, että on sääli, ettei Sinulla ole persujen jäsenkirjaa. Jos olisi, olisit huomenna etusivun uutinen! Perussuomalainen lähetteli tappouhkauksia nettifoorumilla!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei vakuuta nuo kustannuslaskelmat. Varsinkin kun on tullut ilmi kustannuslaskelmien alakanttius.


Kun sanot, että et vakuutu ilmoitetuista yksikkökustannuksista, perustuuko se pelkästään siihen, että väität jonkun näistä henkilöistä sanoneen sinulle kustannuksien olevan liian pienten vai onko sinulla asiasta jokin omaan ymmärrykseen ja tietoon perustuva syy?

Ymmärrät varmaan, että tässä vaiheessa uskottavuutesi on jo aika vähäinen. Oman etusi mukaista olisi, että pystyisit esittämään väitteillesi joitain asiallisia perusteluita.

Ja vaikka joku mielestäsi luotettava henkilö olisikin sinulle sanonut jostain jotain, tekniikassa ja luonnontieteissä koskaan ei kenenkään henkilön lausuma ole pätevä perustelu. Siis ei koskaan. Ihmiset voivat sanoa mitä hyvänsä, mutta luonnonlakeja ei ihmisten sanomisilla muuteta.

Tekniikka ei ole politiikkaa, filosofiaa tai juridiikkaa. Nuo kaikki ovat humanistisia tieteitä, joissa perustana ovat ihmisten mielipiteet ja arvot, jotka voivat olla ristiriitaisia, mutta silti oikeita. Meillähän on mielipiteen vapaus ja siten oikeus erilaisiin mieltymyksiin. Juridiikassa taas ihmisen sanomisella on suuri merkitys todistajan ominaisuudessa. Eli se, mitä pidetään totena, voi perustua ihmisen sanomiseen, kun muutakaan näyttöä tapahtuneesta ei ole.

Mutta tekniikka ei ole tällaista, ei myöskään talous. Minkään asian tekemisen ja tuottamisen hinta ei ole se, mitä joku sanoo, vaan se, millä kauppa syntyy. Ei ole eri fysiikkaa ja eri matematiikkaa oikeistolle ja vasemmistolle.

Joten joudun jälleen kerran toteamaan, että jos et vastaa siihen, mitä tässä olen kysynyt, etkä esitä perustellusti, mikä on TramWestin yksikköhinnoissa vikana, myönnät olevasi väärässä. Väärässä olemisen myöntäminen siis tapahtuu sillä, että et tee mitään.




> Sekä tietenkin se tieto, että kasvaa ne kustannukset joka tapauksessa.


Sitä varten on olemassa rakennuskustannusindeksi. Metron 714 M:n kustannus on juuri muutettu 960 M:ksi, koska rakennuskustannusindeksi on keväästä 2008 noussut näin paljon. Mutta tuo väitteesi on muuten väärä. Vuosaaren haaran rakentaminen maksoi vähemmän kuin mitä siihen budjetoitiin. Syynä oli pääasiassa se, että rakentaminen osui 1990-luvun alun lama-aikaan ja urakoitsijat tekivät töiden puutteessa urakat halvemmalla kuin aikaisemmin.




> Toisaalta haittaako se kun vaikka metro maksaa?


Tämä menee tietenkin jo mielipiteen puolelle. Olet ilmiselvästi sitä mieltä, että metro saa maksaa mitä hyvänsä, mutta raitiotie ei saa. Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, onko sinulla tälle mielipiteellesi jokin hyvä syy? Eli miksi metro saa maksaa mitä hyvänsä, mutta raitiotie ei?

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Tarkoituksenasi siis vain lienee kylvää epäluuloa TramWestiin osallistuneita henkilöitä kohtaan.


Olen toimittajan ominaisuudessa havainnut X. Kantokosken edustamaa kaunaa myös ihan oikeasti olemassa olevissa henkilöissä, jotka toimivat tälläkin hetkellä pääkaupunkiseudun vallankäyttäjinä. Muun muassa minulle on suoraan sanottu, että X. Kantokoskenkin tarkoittama tunnettu raitiotiemies aiheutti 1990-luvulla pääkaupunkiseudulle mittavan vahingon tuomalla kansalaisten avustuksella pikaraitiotien vaihtoehdoksi metrolle. Ja että tämän vaihtoehdon tutkiminen maksoi seudulle valtavasti, ja tutkiminen sekoitti metrohanketta. Minulle on myös kerrottu erään seudun vaikuttajan toimesta, että jos hänestä olisi riippunut, kyseisestä raitiotiemiehestä ei olisi voitu tehdä haastattelua alan julkaisuun. 

Demokratia ja vaihtoehtojen tutkiminenhan on kaikissa totalitarismeissa ja hyvä veli -järjestelmissä ollut perinteisesti uhka asioiden sujumiselle, samoin asiaan on kuulunut eri mieltä olevien panettelu.




> Tästä asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat lukea vaikka tämän hesarin jutun. Sen jälkeen voi vaikka pienen itkun tirauttaa, jos siltä tuntuu. Vähintäänkin lyödä otsaansa kämmenellä. Espoo nimittäin jatkaa espoolaisuuttaan, oli metroa tai ei. Ei niin, että metrolla tosiaan olisi siihen mitään vaikutusta muuallakaan. Jos rakennetaan autokaupunkia, sitä syntyy ihan yhtä lailla metroradan varteen kuin muuallekin.


Juttu oli oikein hauska, suorastaan tragikoominen. Siinähän metrohesarin toimittaja suree sitä, millaista kaupunkia metro tuottaa hänelle. Samanlaista nelikaistaisten autoväylien metrokaupunkia on Itä-Helsingissä jo ennestään, sillä erotuksella, että edes niitä metroratkaisun kannalta ihan järkeviä 30-kerroksisia kerrostaloja ei ole saatu aikaiseksi. Espoolle irvailu on vain kyseisessä julkaisussa poliittisesti sopivampaa.

----------


## hylje

> Juttu oli oikein hauska, suorastaan tragikoominen. Siinähän metrohesarin toimittaja suree sitä, millaista kaupunkia metro tuottaa hänelle. Samanlaista nelikaistaisten autoväylien metrokaupunkia on Itä-Helsingissä jo ennestään, sillä erotuksella, että edes niitä metroratkaisun kannalta ihan järkeviä 30-kerroksisia kerrostaloja ei ole saatu aikaiseksi. Espoolle irvailu on vain kyseisessä julkaisussa poliittisesti sopivampaa.


Itä-Helsingissä metroasemien ympäristö on itse asiassa kertaluokkaa huonompaa kuin Finnooseen piirretty. Finnoossa on tiivistä heti metroaseman ympäristössä, ja vähän kauempana olevat nelikaistaiset kadutkin ovat mitoitettu suorastaan keskustamaisesti seinästä seinään. 

Finnoossa on paljon pysäköintitilaa, mutta se on sentään piirretty maan alle. Itä-Helsingissä vastaava pysäköinti on maan pinnassa aivan metroaseman vierustoja myöten.

Finnoo olisi ihan siedettävää joukkoliikennekaupunkia jos siellä ei olisi niin paljon pysäköintiluolia. Nyt joukkoliikennekaupungin tiivistysedut kulutetaan kalliiseen pysäköintiin aivan kuten normien mukaan on pakko tehdä. Normien mukaan mennessä ei vain olisi tarvetta metron tasoiseen joukkoliikenteeseen muutenkaan.

----------


## teme

> Raide-Jokeri olisi nyt tärkeää saada toteutukseen asap, mutta erityisesti ennen sen toteutumista Espoossa voi olla poliittisesti helpompi ehdottaa poikittaisliikenteen siirtämistä raiteille, kuin "kilpailevia" yhteyksiä Länsimetron kanssa. Yksi asia on kuitenkin syytä muistaa ja pitää esillä keskusteluissa: Nimittäin se, että näiltä poikittaisradoilta on jonnekin ajettava päivittäin kalusto yön ajaksi säilytykseen ja huoltoihin/korjauksiin. Ja kovin pienet varikot eivät ole taloudellisesti eivätkä toiminnallisesti järkeviä.


Onkohan toi noin? Siis tarkoitan että ihan vaan säilytykseen kelpaisi varmaankin lukittava sisätila, korjaus- ja muut toiminnot taas erikseen. Pienempien ratikkahallien sijoittelu olisi huomattavasti paljon helpompaa, ja samoin todennäköisesti myös halvempaa. Ja tässä on vielä sekin että säilytyshallin päälle voinee rakentaa jotain, varikon päälle vähän huonommin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------




> ...Sepelirata ei sovi kaupunkiympäristöön. Se muodostaa mm. paljon esteitä ja vaaratilanteita.


Niin EU:n Katumellakkadirektiivihän tulee vaatimaan hienojakoisemman sepelin käyttöä tiivisti mellakoiduilla alueilla, heittoastalovaaran vuoksi. Tämäkin törkeästi ohitettu kustannuksia "laskettaessa".

----------

